# STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW NOV. 2ND



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

SEND IN THOSE PRE REG FORUMS IN ASAP


----------



## EL RAIDER

will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## EL RAIDER

also 












MINI MALL :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

BOSSES WILL BE THERE ...... 




Where are the forms at?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE CAUSE THIS THE SHOW TO BE AT.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

holy shit


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 9 2008, 11:39 AM~11822449
> *holy shit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 9 2008, 11:27 AM~11822333
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE CAUSE THIS THE SHOW TO BE AT.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 9 2008, 11:27 AM~11822333
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE CAUSE THIS THE SHOW TO BE AT.
> *


Where is the Pre Reg form at ??????????????????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 9 2008, 11:41 AM~11822479
> *Where is the Pre Reg form at ???????????????????    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:0


----------



## Clown Confusion

lets go :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Oct 9 2008, 12:27 PM~11822916-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@Oct 9 2008, 12:29 PM~11822935
> *lets go :0
> *




I'm there


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 9 2008, 12:31 PM~11822954
> *I'm there
> *



Contra Costa County Fair
1201 West 10th Street
Antioch, CA 94509


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 12:49 PM~11823110
> *Contra Costa County Fair
> 1201 West 10th Street
> Antioch, CA 94509
> 
> *




thanks can we take another most members?


----------



## lowridersin925

SindicateS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

she is ready


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11824051
> *she is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11824051
> *she is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



quick turn around :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

cant get caught slippin :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

:thumbsup:


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 9 2008, 11:10 AM~11822181
> *SEND IN THOSE PRE REG FORUMS IN ASAP
> *


 Wea dem reg forms at playah! :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11824051
> *she is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE JENN....


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Oct 9 2008, 04:35 PM~11825295
> *Wea dem reg forms at playah! :0
> *


the reg froms will be up tomorrow we r workin on them.


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 9 2008, 02:25 PM~11824051
> *she is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

In Antioch, that is cool. Close by.


----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 9 2008, 01:25 PM~11824051
> *she is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U GOING TO TAKE 1ST AT THIS SHOW U DID HELLA GOOD IN THE 209


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

its like fishing maybe maybe not but what we would like to see is a nice line up of hoppers to come and support the show there is room for all hoppers big and small :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 12:49 PM~11823110
> *Contra Costa County Fair
> 1201 West 10th Street
> Antioch, CA 94509
> 
> *


WHERE IS ANTIOCH? :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 9 2008, 05:03 PM~11825512
> *the reg froms will be up tomorrow we r workin on them.
> *





waiting :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

ttt


----------



## 68niou1

ANY HOP??? :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 10 2008, 09:43 AM~11830613
> *ANY HOP??? :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

ttmft


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 10 2008, 12:27 PM~11831807
> *ttmft
> *


Still no Pre Reg?????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ESIDECADDY

IS THIS SHOW ON WANT TO TAKE MY CADDY


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

yeah it's on


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

any money for the hop if so pm me how much & what are the rules


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 10 2008, 08:09 AM~11829855
> *WHERE IS ANTIOCH? :uh:
> *


East of Stockton on Hwy 4, Next to Pittsburg and Concord.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

STREETLOW DOIN IT BIG ONCE AGAIN  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 02:24 PM~11832793
> *East of Stockton on Hwy 4, Next to Pittsburg and Concord.
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

keep this topic at the top


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 10 2008, 10:40 PM~11835886
> *keep this topic at the top
> *


Is there going to be a flyer or anything? :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## Rock Hard

It's going to be cool. I heard the entrance will only be 15.00 for walk ins


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 11:59 PM~11836383
> *Is there going to be a flyer or anything?  :biggrin:
> *


should be up today.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by Rock Hard_@Oct 11 2008, 11:12 AM~11838078
> *It's going to be cool. I heard the entrance will only be 15.00 for walk ins
> *


that's right 15.00 for walk ins


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

ttmft


----------



## ESIDECADDY

PRE-REG FORM PLEASE


----------



## IMPIMP

do u know the hop rules and payouts?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@Oct 11 2008, 01:14 PM~11838667
> *do u know the hop rules and payouts?
> *


no not right now


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 11 2008, 12:03 PM~11838319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C IS IN DA HOUSE!!!!!


HOW MUCH FOR BIKES & WHERES THE PRE REG FORM AT??


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 10 2008, 02:24 PM~11832793
> *East of Stockton on Hwy 4, Next to Pittsburg and Concord.
> *


COOL THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## Fifty 1 Fifty CC

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 11 2008, 12:03 PM~11838319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL B IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

just download the fresno forum and send it in and the vender forum if u need a booth u can get the forums from (Streetlowmagazine.com)


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

same hop rules ?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 12 2008, 12:23 PM~11843460
> *same hop rules ?
> *


 I'LL LET EVERYONE KNOW TOMORROW.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Fifty 1 Fifty CC_@Oct 11 2008, 11:27 PM~11841559
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ WILL B IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

c u there


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 9 2008, 11:27 AM~11822333
> *HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE CAUSE THIS THE SHOW TO BE AT.
> *


Ruthie Skye will be in the grounds!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## La Reina

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Oct 9 2008, 04:16 PM~11825120
> *:thumbsup:
> *







:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Oct 12 2008, 07:54 PM~11846432
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin: U GOING BRAT!


----------



## C-DUBB

any chance of performing a couple songs? 

www.myspace.com/eighty8muzik


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 12 2008, 12:23 PM~11843460
> *HOP RULES</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>TWO MAKES A CLASS
> $300.00 EACH CLASS
> FIRST PLACE IN EACH CLASS TAKES HOME THE CASH.....
> 
> Single Pump; 36 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> 
> Double Pump; 40 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc.
> (must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> 
> Radical;NO LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights,ect.(must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> ANY CAR THAT GETS STUCK IN THE AIR IS DISQUALIFIED!!!!!*


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 12 2008, 08:13 PM~11846090
> *Ruthie Skye will be in the grounds!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:worship: damm I have to be there then..... Helll yeeeaa :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

:biggrin:


----------



## CHICALI_70

How much for pre-reg and how much at da day of da show?


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 12 2008, 11:37 PM~11847300
> *:worship: damm I have to be there then..... Helll yeeeaa :biggrin:
> *


See u there, don't be a stranger!


----------



## ESIDECADDY

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 13 2008, 01:13 PM~11849883
> *See u there, don't be a stranger!
> *


I'LL BE THERE


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Oct 13 2008, 12:33 PM~11850002
> *I'LL BE THERE
> *


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 13 2008, 01:21 PM~11850273
> *Sweet!!!!!
> *


RUTHIE GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE. SWEET.


----------



## CHICALI_70

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 13 2008, 12:13 PM~11849883
> *See u there, don't be a stranger!
> *


 lookin forward to it


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 13 2008, 01:21 PM~11850273
> *Sweet!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 13 2008, 02:07 PM~11850599
> *:0
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 13 2008, 03:15 PM~11851182
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 12 2008, 09:32 PM~11846707
> *HOP RULES</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>TWO MAKES A CLASS
> $300.00 EACH CLASS
> FIRST PLACE IN EACH CLASS TAKES HOME THE CASH.....
> 
> Single Pump; 36 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> Double Pump; 40 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc.
> (must be a complete vehicle)
> Radical;NO LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights,ect.(must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> ANY CAR THAT GETS STUCK IN THE AIR IS DISQUALIFIED!!!!!
> *


what does the pit look like?


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 13 2008, 06:20 PM~11852789
> *what does the pit look like?
> *


HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THE ONE IN MONTEREY WHERE IT SLANT'S DOWNWARD.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Oct 13 2008, 06:25 PM~11852845
> *HOPEFULLY IT DOESN'T LOOK LIKE THE ONE IN MONTEREY WHERE IT SLANT'S DOWNWARD.
> *


plywood over dirt at woodland :0


----------



## Northgate Cruise

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 13 2008, 06:48 PM~11853080
> *plywood over dirt at woodland :0
> *


WASN'T THE HOP AT THE WOODLAND STREETLOW SHOW ON ASPHALT?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by Northgate Cruise_@Oct 13 2008, 07:32 PM~11853547
> *WASN'T THE HOP AT THE WOODLAND STREETLOW SHOW ON ASPHALT?
> *


yup the lolystic's was on dirt we didnt make it to streetlow woodland


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

wheres this at?


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2008, 08:04 PM~11853933
> *wheres this at?
> *


mapquest


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

anyone know what the car sweepstakes classes and payouts are


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 14 2008, 12:35 AM~11855894
> *anyone know what the car sweepstakes classes and payouts are
> *



how did it go at vagas?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## locs_650

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

U guys bbq out there?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 11:20 AM~11858615
> *U guys bbq out there?
> *


hell yeah u know  :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by CHICALI_70_@Oct 13 2008, 10:41 AM~11849340
> *How much for pre-reg and how much at da day of da show?
> *


$25 pre reg and $30 day of show.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11859154
> *$25 pre reg and $30 day of show.
> *


What is the dead line? Is this an outdoor show or indoor and outdoor?


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 12:05 PM~11859667
> *What is the dead line? Is this an outdoor show or indoor and outdoor?
> *


*2


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 01:05 PM~11859667
> *What is the dead line? Is this an outdoor show or indoor and outdoor?
> *


the dead line is the 30th which is the last thursday of the month.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 01:05 PM~11859667
> *What is the dead line? Is this an outdoor show or indoor and outdoor?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 14 2008, 02:44 PM~11860656
> *the dead line is the 30th which is the last thursday of the month.
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 14 2008, 12:15 PM~11859143
> *hell yeah u know  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks old man! Who's bring the carne asada????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 13 2008, 08:04 PM~11853933
> *wheres this at?
> *


Contra Costa County Fair
1201 West 10th Street
Antioch, CA 94509


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 03:23 PM~11861067
> *Thanks old man! Who's bring the carne asada????????
> *



That depends are you bringing all 15 kids ..... 


:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 03:41 PM~11861277
> *That depends are you bringing all 15 kids .....
> :biggrin:
> *


Uhhhh..... NO! Lol


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 03:41 PM~11861277
> *That depends are you bringing all 15 kids .....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 03:44 PM~11861317
> *Uhhhh..... NO! Lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 14 2008, 03:53 PM~11861414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What's so funny????


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11861445
> *What's so funny????
> *


guess i am going to this show too ---still tired from Vegas --i need to get inspired -----gotta keep my rides going


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 03:56 PM~11861445
> *What's so funny????
> *


your comment ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 03:58 PM~11861462
> *guess i am going to this show too ---still tired from Vegas --i need to get inspired -----gotta keep my rides going
> *


That's the spirit!!


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 03:58 PM~11861462
> *guess i am going to this show too ---still tired from Vegas --i need to get inspired -----gotta keep my rides going
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 03:59 PM~11861477
> *your comment .......  :biggrin:
> *


It was a trick question.. Had to make sure I got the right awnser?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:02 PM~11861506
> *It was a trick question.. Had to make sure I got the right awnser?
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:00 PM~11861485
> *That's the spirit!!
> *


would that be enough to get you and me a little alone time


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 04:03 PM~11861518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hate when you guys use that stupid bird. Lmao..


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 04:06 PM~11861545
> *would that be enough to get you and me a little alone time
> *


Uhhhh..... No!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:06 PM~11861550
> *I hate when you guys use that stupid bird. Lmao..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


Why is that ?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:09 PM~11861579
> *Uhhhh..... No!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 14 2008, 04:10 PM~11861593
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


No, it's not like that.. If anyone had alone time with me, ill put them to sleep with my mouth ( that means I talk to much COCHINOS)... Lol oh, the bird makes me laugh with his face expression.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11861642
> *No, it's not like that.. If anyone had alone time with me, ill put them to sleep with my mouth (*



you see that is what i am talking about


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:18 PM~11861642
> *No, it's not like that.. If anyone had alone time with me, ill put them to sleep with my mouth ( that means I talk to much COCHINOS)... Lol oh, the bird makes me laugh with his face expression.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 04:19 PM~11861659
> *you see that is what i am talking about
> *


Have some Respect Homie :angry:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 04:19 PM~11861659
> *you see that is what i am talking about
> *


You till want to talk to me knowing I have 15 kids? You are a brave one!


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 04:23 PM~11861689
> *Have some Respect Homie  :angry:
> *


 :uh: go rape yourself


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:23 PM~11861690
> *You till want to talk to me knowing I have 15 kids? You are a brave one!
> *


sure why not ---- i will talk you drink


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 14 2008, 04:23 PM~11861689
> *Have some Respect Homie  :angry:
> *


Thanx! Let me modify what I said so that it don't get altered.
I don't have alone time with people because IIIIIII Talk To Much!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 04:25 PM~11861711
> *sure why not ---- i will talk you drink
> *


Lets keep it about the show...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:28 PM~11861740
> *Thanx! Let me modify what I said so that it don't get altered.
> I don't have alone time with people because IIIIIII Talk To Much!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:31 PM~11861769
> *Lets keep it about the show...
> *


Do you have a ModelMayhem account? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 04:31 PM~11861769
> *Lets keep it about the show...
> *


ok the show "right"


ANYWAYZ SO DO YOU KNOW IF STREETLOW IS GONNA START HANDING OUT 3 RD PLACE TROPHIES OR THEY STILL HOLDING OUT ????


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 03:33 PM~11861803
> *ok the show "right"
> ANYWAYZ SO DO YOU KNOW IF STREETLOW IS GONNA START HANDING OUT 3 RD PLACE TROPHIES OR THEY STILL HOLDING OUT ????
> *


*2 think they should break up the 60"s too :dunno: just my oppion.not tryn to knock streetlow,cause i like there shows


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 04:19 PM~11861659
> *you see that is what i am talking about
> *



cochino on the prowl... what up tito. :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> Lets keep it about the show...


SO WHAT'S THE WORD {RUTHIE SKYE}?! ARE COMIN DOWN TO GET DOWN!   


2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FEW FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  


> LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:
> GET READY!
> AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!


[/quote]
HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
AND NOW THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:
[/quote]With a list like that. This is going to be more like a super show.
:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


> 30's --- original & street 6 awards
> 40's --- original & street 6 awards
> 50-54 --- original street & mild 9 awards
> 55-59 --- original street & mild 9 awards
> 60-64 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
> 65-69 --- original street mild & full 12 awards
> 70's --- street mild & full 9 awards
> 80's --- street mild & full 9 awards
> 90's --- street mild & full 9 awards
> Luxurys --- street mild & full 9 awards
> 2000 & above --- street mild & full 9 awards
> mini trucks --- street mild & full 9 awards
> full size trucks --- street mild & full 9 awards
> bomb trucks --- original street & mild 9 awards
> SUVS --- street mild & full 9 awards
> motorcycles--- street mild & full 9 awards
> bikes --- street mild & full 9 awards
> pedal cars --- 1st 2nd 3rd --pedal cars are all one category 3 awards
> 3 wheel bikes --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- 3 wheelers are all one category 3 awards
> hot rods--- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category 3 awards
> low rods --- 1st 2nd 3rd -- one category 3 awards
> under construction --- 1 award
> special intrest--- 1 award
> furthest distance--- 1 award
> club participation --- 1 award + $200
> best of show --- 1 award + $100
> import class--- 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place awards (only)
> These are the categories for the car show..... THE TRAFFIC FAMILY LOOKS FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE!!!
> 
> here are the categories we will include the elcos with the trucks, I will find out more info if anything were to change...


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 14 2008, 07:29 PM~11863776
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

HERE YOU GUYS GO...................


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Oct 14 2008, 05:27 PM~11862338
> *cochino on the prowl...  what up tito. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP DOG GLAD YOU GUYS MADE BACK SAFE FROM VEGAS HOMEBOY


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11865835
> *HERE YOU GUYS GO...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  SO NO 3RD PLACE TROHIES :angry: 


THEY SHOULD SPLIT THE CATAGORIES LIKE 60'S AND 70'S THAT GOT BIG NOW


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11866461
> * SO NO 3RD PLACE TROHIES  :angry:
> THEY SHOULD SPLIT THE CATAGORIES LIKE 60'S AND 70'S THAT GOT BIG NOW
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11865835
> *HERE YOU GUYS GO...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ncridahz

whats up harrold c u lurking


----------



## Cadillac1

Back to back weekends. I thought the summer was done but i guess not.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11865835
> *HERE YOU GUYS GO...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hawaiian punch

> _Originally posted by ncridahz_@Oct 15 2008, 08:25 AM~11868542
> *whats up harrold c u lurking
> *


What's up Leland I'm just chillin


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by hawaiian punch_@Oct 15 2008, 02:08 PM~11871353
> *What's up Leland I'm just chillin
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 15 2008, 02:12 PM~11871395
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 14 2008, 07:57 AM~11856991
> *how did it go at vagas?
> *


wad up jessie, i got 2nd in class, and 3rd in sweepstakes for euro/sport compact of the year, was cool, the other cars were bad ass, so i didnt feel bad with the 3rd, u dont mind when u get beat by a car worthy of it, but honestly i went to party with the homies, didnt care if i really placed or not. had a hella of a time was drunk the whole weekend, still trying to recoop. cant wait till next year, thats if we have a next year lrm tour, well i guess its time to get ready for the street low show coming up. u going jessie


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Oct 15 2008, 07:30 AM~11868566
> *Back to back weekends.  I thought the summer was done but i guess not.
> *


 :biggrin: funny I was thinking that too! shit we should feel lucky to be able to ride most of the year like we do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 15 2008, 05:15 PM~11873546
> *wad up jessie, i got 2nd in class, and 3rd in sweepstakes for  euro/sport compact  of the year, was cool, the other cars were bad ass, so i didnt feel bad with the 3rd, u dont mind when u get beat by a car worthy of it, but honestly i went to party with the homies, didnt care if i really placed or not. had a hella of a time was drunk the whole weekend, still trying to recoop. cant wait till next year, thats if we have a next year lrm tour, well i guess its time to get ready for the street low show coming up.  u going jessie
> *



well congrats homie n having fun it's wut is all bout :biggrin: of course I'm going :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 15 2008, 03:17 PM~11872063
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

i think i might be attending this show


----------



## Nasty

I should be there :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 15 2008, 09:44 PM~11876819
> *I should be there  :biggrin:
> *



c u there


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 15 2008, 09:49 PM~11876870
> *c u there
> *


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 14 2008, 12:35 AM~11855894
> *anyone know what the car sweepstakes classes and payouts are
> *


SORRY BRO NO CASH SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS, THERE WILL BE TROPHYS THOUGH...  
THIS SHOW IS FOR EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND HAVE ONE LAST GOODTIME TOGETHER BEFORE THE YEAR ENDS, THAT'S ALSO WHY ALL THE COST TO SHOW & GET IN TO THE SHOW ARE CUT DOWN TO A LOWER PRICE THAN OTHER SHOWS...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11877679
> *SORRY BRO NO CASH SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS, THERE WILL BE TROPHYS THOUGH...
> THIS SHOW IS FOR EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND HAVE ONE LAST  GOODTIME TOGETHER BEFORE THE YEAR ENDS, THAT'S ALSO WHY ALL THE COST TO SHOW & GET IN  TO THE SHOW ARE CUT  DOWN TO A LOWER PRICE THAN OTHER SHOWS...
> *



WORD IS ALMOST LIKE A GOIN AWAY PRESENT FOR THE YEAR. :biggrin: TTT FOR STREETLOW


----------



## puertorican65

uffin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

ttmft


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 14 2008, 03:23 PM~11861067
> *Thanks old man! Who's bring the carne asada????????
> *


carne asada i'll bring some i think locs 650 is bringin the rest


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## stillchippin

whens the new issue coming out? :angry:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11877679
> *SORRY BRO NO CASH SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS, THERE WILL BE TROPHYS THOUGH...
> THIS SHOW IS FOR EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND HAVE ONE LAST  GOODTIME TOGETHER BEFORE THE YEAR ENDS, THAT'S ALSO WHY ALL THE COST TO SHOW & GET IN  TO THE SHOW ARE CUT  DOWN TO A LOWER PRICE THAN OTHER SHOWS...
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 16 2008, 12:07 AM~11878032
> *carne asada i'll bring some i think locs 650 is bringin the rest
> *


I was only kidding, Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 15 2008, 09:07 PM~11876295
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 15 2008, 09:44 PM~11876819
> *I should be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

What's going on bro? How are things?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11877679
> *SORRY BRO NO CASH SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS, THERE WILL BE TROPHYS THOUGH...
> THIS SHOW IS FOR EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND HAVE ONE LAST  GOODTIME TOGETHER BEFORE THE YEAR ENDS, THAT'S ALSO WHY ALL THE COST TO SHOW & GET IN  TO THE SHOW ARE CUT  DOWN TO A LOWER PRICE THAN OTHER SHOWS...
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 16 2008, 12:07 AM~11878032
> *carne asada i'll bring some i think locs 650 is bringin the rest
> *


I don't know if we will have enough for all 15 kids though .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: locs_650, *billjack*

What's going on Billjack? You coming out to this one?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 10:08 AM~11880860
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> What's going on bro? How are things?
> *


not a whole lot. sold my fleetwood project  

i might buy a bike now tho. like a bobber or chopper. can you imagine my big ass on one of those :cheesy:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 16 2008, 10:47 AM~11881325
> *not a whole lot. sold my fleetwood project
> 
> i might buy a bike now tho. like a bobber or chopper. can you imagine my big ass on one of those  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 16 2008, 12:13 PM~11882161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 16 2008, 12:13 PM~11882161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

fuckin jessica, i was hella lookin for a pic like that tooo!!!

imma hit you up later. i need a one way ticket to tittsburg :yessad:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 15 2008, 11:07 PM~11877679
> *SORRY BRO NO CASH SWEEPSTAKES PAYOUTS, THERE WILL BE TROPHYS THOUGH...
> THIS SHOW IS FOR EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND HAVE ONE LAST  GOODTIME TOGETHER BEFORE THE YEAR ENDS, THAT'S ALSO WHY ALL THE COST TO SHOW & GET IN  TO THE SHOW ARE CUT  DOWN TO A LOWER PRICE THAN OTHER SHOWS...
> *


thats cool, ill still be there, wont miss a streetlow show for nothing, see everyone there.


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 16 2008, 08:28 PM~11887885
> *thats cool, ill still be there, wont miss a streetlow show for nothing, see everyone there.
> *


streetlow faithfull good shit homie


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 16 2008, 08:28 PM~11887885
> *thats cool, ill still be there, wont miss a streetlow show for nothing, see everyone there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER

B.B.Q. time :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Oct 17 2008, 12:27 AM~11889864
> *B.B.Q. time  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT BROTHA!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 16 2008, 02:16 PM~11883585
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> fuckin jessica, i was hella lookin for a pic like that tooo!!!
> 
> imma hit you up later. i need a one way ticket to tittsburg  :yessad:
> *




:cheesy: 


send me a pic


----------



## CHICALI_70




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER

Ruthie Skye was up stranger :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 16 2008, 10:10 AM~11880873
> *I don't know if we will have enough for all 15 kids though ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It's kool, ill feed them top ramen noddles before we go.


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 14 2008, 10:59 PM~11866461
> * SO NO 3RD PLACE TROHIES  :angry:
> THEY SHOULD SPLIT THE CATAGORIES LIKE 60'S AND 70'S THAT GOT BIG NOW
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 16 2008, 12:13 PM~11882161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Gorgeous, how have you been?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 17 2008, 09:41 AM~11891905
> *Ruthie Skye was up stranger  :wave:
> *


What it do... My Raider homie! Lol you putting your truck to the show?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 09:45 AM~11891954
> *It's kool, ill feed them top ramen noddles before we go.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 10:02 AM~11892149
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Lol ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt


----------



## locs_650




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 10:39 AM~11892609
> *Lol ttt ttt ttt ttt ttt
> *


----------



## Nasty

oh shit its Miss Skye :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 09:57 AM~11892099
> *What it do... My Raider homie! Lol you putting your truck to the show?
> *





:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 17 2008, 11:05 AM~11893057
> *:nosad:  :nosad:
> *


Why not?????


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 10:59 AM~11892938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  that looks good with a phat blunt


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 11:05 AM~11893068
> *Why not?????
> *




have 2 go make da money :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 17 2008, 11:15 AM~11893217
> * that looks good with a phat blunt
> *


They can't keep a good man down 
Always keep a smile when they want me to frown 
Keep the vibes and they stood my grounds 
They will never ever crown 
Who Jah bless I say no man curse 
Things gettin beeter when they thought it would be worse 
Here comes the officers askin for a search, they found no weapon just a only draw first 

Cause I'm so solid as a rock they just can't stop me now 
Even when they set up there traps they just can't stop me now 
People will say this and that they just can't stop me now 
Even when they set up road blocks they just can't stop me now 

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## cool runnings

WASSUP STEVE....HOW YOU BEEN BRO', LONG TIME NO SEE. ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN ANTIOCH?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 17 2008, 11:29 AM~11893462
> * WASSUP STEVE....HOW YOU BEEN BRO', LONG TIME NO SEE. ARE YOU GOING TO THE SHOW IN ANTIOCH?
> *


been good man. just lookin on craigslist for a new project and bumpin some sizzla  

Yea i think i should be at that show. i have a halloween party that saturday the first ( i know its after halloween but that was the only time they could have it lol)

so if im not to trashed to wake up and drive ill be there. unless i can get some 1 else to drive :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 17 2008, 10:50 AM~11892802
> *oh shit its Miss Skye  :biggrin:
> *


Where... Where? Oh, that me! Lol what's up SteveO?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 17 2008, 11:15 AM~11893228
> *have 2 go make da money  :biggrin:
> *


Keep ur mind on the MONEY and your MONEY on your mind.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 11:38 AM~11893595
> *Where... Where? Oh, that me! Lol what's up SteveO?
> *


Not a whole lot sweetie just chillin.

been feelin dizzy every day since i watched that damn blair witch project on tuesday :angry: 

if i move my head to fast i get all woozy


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 AM~11893688
> *Not a whole lot sweetie just chillin.
> 
> been feelin dizzy every day since i watched that damn blair witch project on tuesday  :angry:
> 
> if i move my head to fast i get all woozy
> *


 Sounds like u have a serious condition... U should apply for FMLA!


----------



## StreetLowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 10:41 AM~11893654
> *Keep ur mind on the MONEY and your MONEY on your mind.
> *



whats up, like the avatar, I wonder who took that picture :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 11:50 AM~11893771
> *Sounds like u have a serious condition... U should apply for FMLA!
> *


ill be ight :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

we should do a layitlow get together the weekend before the show and go to a haunted house hno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 17 2008, 12:10 PM~11894044
> *we should do a layitlow get together the weekend before the show and go to a haunted house hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 12:35 PM~11894396
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i knew u would be down  

hey are you going to that place you said you got o for away games sunday?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 17 2008, 12:39 PM~11894456
> *i knew u would be down
> 
> hey are you going to that place you said you got o for away games sunday?
> *


Jack's brewery..... i think i am going this sunday ... are you down to go out there?


----------



## cool runnings

hey ms. ruthie....your teddy bear misses you, i haven't seen you in a minute. hit me up this weekend, i'll be in sactown doing the damn thang. i'll PM you my cell. holla back - i got some of that OG KUSH - it's the ish that will have you saying....RASTA...YOU ARE MY TEDDY BEAR - ha!ha!ha!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 12:42 PM~11894497
> *Jack's brewery..... i think i am going this sunday ... are you down to go out there?
> *


yea i was gonna say ill be there if your going. 

39176 Argonaut Way right?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 17 2008, 12:50 PM~11894591
> *yea i was gonna say ill be there if your going.
> 
> 39176 Argonaut Way  right?
> *


Yeah i think that is the address .... sounds right .... i will call you tomorrow to make sure i am going ....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 12:57 PM~11894666
> *Yeah i think that is the address .... sounds right .... i will call you tomorrow to make sure i am going ....
> *


Coo


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 17 2008, 12:10 PM~11894044
> *we should do a layitlow get together the weekend before the show and go to a haunted house hno:
> *


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 01:57 PM~11895310
> *Sounds like a plan!
> *


i knew u would be down too!!


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 17 2008, 12:10 PM~11894044
> *we should do a layitlow get together the weekend before the show and go to a haunted house hno:
> *


 :biggrin: if it involves a bbq and smoke session....I'M DOWN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Oct 17 2008, 12:42 PM~11894505
> * hey ms. ruthie....your teddy bear misses you, i haven't seen you in a minute. hit me up this weekend, i'll be in sactown doing the damn thang. i'll PM you my cell. holla back - i got some of that OG KUSH - it's the ish that will have you saying....RASTA...YOU ARE MY TEDDY BEAR - ha!ha!ha!
> *


Rasta ...Rasta..Rasta. I'm going to rehab, I cant join you! Lol


----------



## cool runnings

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 02:03 PM~11895378
> *Rasta ...Rasta..Rasta. I'm going to rehab, I cant join you! Lol
> *


 :biggrin: that's cool...more for me - i can still be your teddy bear :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 02:03 PM~11895378
> *Rasta ...Rasta..Rasta. I'm going to rehab, I cant join you! Lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ruthie Skye

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

Is anyone from Yuba City or Sac going to the show? send me a PM


----------



## cherry 64

cherry 64 will be there GOD willing


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 17 2008, 09:49 AM~11892016
> *Hey Gorgeous, how have you been?
> *


HEY PURRTY LADY! I'M GOOD...I TOOK A LIL BREAK FROM THE SCENE BUT I'M BACK N READY 2 MACK LOL JP. CAN'T WAIT 4 CARNALES UNIDOS N SLM SHOW..I NEED TO GET OUTTA THE DAMN HOUSE!!! HOPEFULLY I SEE YOU SOON. I SAW THE BACK COVER OF SLM..LOOKIN GOOD GIRL, CONGRATS!


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 17 2008, 11:32 AM~11893513
> *been good man. just lookin on craigslist for a new project and bumpin some sizzla
> 
> Yea i think i should be at that show. i have a halloween party that saturday the first ( i know its after halloween but that was the only time they could have it lol)
> 
> so if im not to trashed to wake up and drive ill be there. unless i can get some 1 else to drive  :biggrin:
> *



U HAD BETTA BRING DAT ASS! IF I CAN DRAG MY LAZY ASS OUT 2 GO THEN U BETTER COME N CHILL WITH ME


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

MUCH LOVE!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 18 2008, 08:44 AM~11902685
> *HEY PURRTY LADY! I'M GOOD...I TOOK A LIL BREAK FROM THE SCENE BUT I'M BACK N READY 2 MACK LOL JP. CAN'T WAIT 4 CARNALES UNIDOS N SLM SHOW..I NEED TO GET OUTTA THE DAMN HOUSE!!! HOPEFULLY I SEE YOU SOON. I SAW THE BACK COVER OF SLM..LOOKIN GOOD GIRL, CONGRATS!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11901306
> *cherry 64 will be there GOD willing
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 18 2008, 08:45 AM~11902691
> *U HAD BETTA BRING DAT ASS! IF I CAN DRAG MY LAZY ASS OUT 2 GO THEN U BETTER COME N CHILL WITH ME
> *


Aww.. Thanks girl!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

ill be there in the lac
if i can get some tires for my 14s :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=660

























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## lowridersin925

2 MORE WEEKS FOR THE CAR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Oct 19 2008, 01:00 PM~11910271
> *2 MORE WEEKS FOR THE CAR SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



WORD :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Oct 19 2008, 12:00 PM~11910271
> *2 MORE WEEKS FOR THE CAR SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  times flying :thumbsup: should be a good1


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

so is this an indoor or outdoor show?


----------



## 84cutty

LUXURIOUS WILL B N DA HOUSE.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 19 2008, 08:20 PM~11913372
> *so is this an indoor or outdoor show?
> *


OUTDOOR....


----------



## tranquilo72

ttmft


----------



## Ruthie Skye

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 17 2008, 11:43 PM~11901306
> *cherry 64 will be there GOD willing
> *




:0


----------



## locs_650

TTT


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 19 2008, 08:41 PM~11913604
> *OUTDOOR....
> *


ok good

no display :biggrin:


----------



## chewie

.......SOUNDS GOOD......ONE MORE B4 DA YEAR ENDS...... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11859154
> *$25 pre reg and $30 day of show.
> *


just got the 25$ m.o. and im sending in my pre reg tonight


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Oct 20 2008, 05:38 PM~11923287
> *just got the 25$ m.o. and im sending in my pre reg tonight
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

just 13 dayz left who's ready


----------



## Rock Hard

the show is around the corner. t's going to be good. Who's all going


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 PM~11930251
> *just 13 dayz left who's ready
> *


 hno:

damn i ned to hurry and get some tires!!!


----------



## eastbay_drop

:wave: see you there!



> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 21 2008, 02:08 PM~11930251
> *just 13 dayz left who's ready
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Oct 18 2008, 08:45 AM~11902691
> *U HAD BETTA BRING DAT ASS! IF I CAN DRAG MY LAZY ASS OUT 2 GO THEN U BETTER COME N CHILL WITH ME
> *


damn it i love it when you boss me around!!! :biggrin:


----------



## want2hop

YOU KNOW IAM THERE IN 64


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 21 2008, 12:08 PM~11930251
> *just 13 dayz left who's ready
> *


What up Secret sauce.


----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 21 2008, 11:08 AM~11930251
> *just 13 dayz left who's ready
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 21 2008, 04:03 PM~11932434
> *What up Secret sauce.
> *


nothin much just chillin what time u r comin down here


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Oct 21 2008, 02:49 PM~11931723
> *:wave:  see you there!
> *


see u there to u bringin some breakfast


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 21 2008, 07:26 PM~11934683
> *nothin much just chillin what time u r comin down here
> *


Sat dont know what time yet my son has a football Game. :dunno:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 21 2008, 09:53 PM~11936441
> *Sat dont know what time yet my son has a football Game. :dunno:
> *


ok well just hit me up


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 21 2008, 09:53 PM~11936441
> *Sat dont know what time yet my son has a football Game. :dunno:
> *


WHAT UP RITCHIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Bringing it back to the top at 3:01am.. whooo!!!


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

gonna miss out on this one   ... ill be at the RAIDERS game :biggrin: but there def next year


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 22 2008, 08:51 AM~11938911
> *gonna miss out on this one    ... ill be at the RAIDERS game :biggrin:  but there def next year
> *




keep me posted :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 22 2008, 03:01 AM~11937535
> *Bringing it back to the top at 3:01am.. whooo!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 22 2008, 08:57 AM~11938973
> *keep me posted  :biggrin:
> *


they LOST and your a ****



now you Know





feel better ????





:biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

ttt


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 22 2008, 07:57 AM~11938973
> *keep me posted  :biggrin:
> *


ill text you some score updates


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 22 2008, 05:58 PM~11944442
> *they LOST and your a ****
> now you  Know
> feel better ????
> :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

pinche piruja barata


----------



## Clown Confusion

do i still have time to send the pre reg


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 23 2008, 09:52 AM~11951045
> *do i still have time to send the pre reg
> *




:yes: :yes:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 10:01 AM~11951139
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


cool ill send it out today


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 23 2008, 10:03 AM~11951156
> *cool ill send it out today
> *



I'm sending my tomorrow :biggrin: or as soon as i can print it :angry: it won't let me print it :banghead: :banghead: e mail it 2 me [email protected] please


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 10:46 AM~11951649
> *I'm sending my tomorrow  :biggrin:  or as soon as i can print it  :angry: it won't let me print it  :banghead:  :banghead:  e mail it 2 me [email protected] please
> *




never mind i got it n sending it out today :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925

10 MORE DAY FOR THE CAR SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 09:43 AM~11950924
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> pinche piruja barata
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

is it too late to pre reg or whens the deadline :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 23 2008, 05:42 PM~11955964
> *is it too late to pre reg or whens the deadline :biggrin:
> *


SUP ? U GOING? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 23 2008, 07:51 PM~11957998
> *SUP ? U GOING? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


trying to :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 23 2008, 08:56 PM~11958037
> *trying to  :biggrin:
> *


COOL! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Oct 22 2008, 08:51 AM~11938911
> *gonna miss out on this one    ... ill be at the RAIDERS game :biggrin:  but there def next year
> *


So what your saying is.. That you rather see Big, hairy men sweating all over each other, slaping each other in inappropriate places, Instead of " Sexy Chicanos walking almost half way naked". Hmm.. makes me wonder?:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 23 2008, 05:42 PM~11955964
> *is it too late to pre reg or whens the deadline :biggrin:
> *




u got time


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 23 2008, 09:13 PM~11958206
> *u got time
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11958181
> *So what your saying is.. That you rather see Big, hairy men sweating all over each other, slaping each other in inappropriate places, Instead of " Sexy Chicanos walking almost half way naked".  Hmm.. makes me wonder?:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 I HOPE YOU MEAN CHICANAS,WELL AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT I'M GOING TO BE LOOKING AT....


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

Aztecas Car Club...We'll be in the HOUSE! Along with "DJKRAZY" Mixing LIVE!..ShaOoO~


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

TTT 4 StreetLow! :thumbsup:


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

quote=Ruthie Skye,Oct 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11958181]
So what your saying is.. That you rather see Big, hairy men sweating all over each other, slaping each other in inappropriate places, Instead of " Sexy Chicanos walking almost half way naked". Hmm.. makes me wonder?:cheesy:
[/quote]











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> quote=Ruthie Skye,Oct 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11958181]
> So what your saying is.. That you rather see Big, hairy men sweating all over each other, slaping each other in inappropriate places, Instead of " Sexy Chicanos walking almost half way naked". Hmm.. makes me wonder?:cheesy:











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11959455
> *:0  :0 I HOPE YOU MEAN CHICANAS,WELL AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT I'M GOING TO BE LOOKING AT....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 23 2008, 05:42 PM~11955964
> *is it too late to pre reg or whens the deadline :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

10 more dayz i can't waite


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 23 2008, 08:11 PM~11958181
> *So what your saying is.. That you rather see Big, hairy men sweating all over each other, slaping each other in inappropriate places, Instead of " Sexy Chicanos walking almost half way naked".  Hmm.. makes me wonder?:cheesy:
> *


please you know you would be at the game too besides i got the tickets as a b-day gift 



> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 23 2008, 10:51 PM~11959455
> *:0  :0 I HOPE YOU MEAN CHICANAS,WELL AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT I'M GOING TO BE LOOKING AT....
> *


yeah im really hoping that was a typo cause im with you i only look at the CHICANAS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> quote=Ruthie Skye,Oct 23 2008, 09:11 PM~11958181]
> So what your saying is.. That you rather see Big, hairy men sweating all over each other, slaping each other in inappropriate places, Instead of " Sexy Chicanos walking almost half way naked". Hmm.. makes me wonder?:cheesy:











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
i swear you really come out with some of the gayest shit ever hahahahahaha


----------



## EL RAIDER

> please you know you would be at the game too besides i got the tickets as a b-day gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sapo verde


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

ok i'm callin for a roll call so post ur club if ur comin out to the show


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 23 2008, 11:51 PM~11959455
> *:0  :0 I HOPE YOU MEAN CHICANAS,WELL AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT I'M GOING TO BE LOOKING AT....
> *


that is if there little security lets you look atem or if them bishes try to say "you can take a pic of me for $10 "



speaking of security will streetlow have better security?

seriously you guys should actually turn away young fools wearing colors and that look like thay want to start trouble.


----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 24 2008, 04:23 PM~11966016
> *that is if there little security lets you look atem or if them bishes try to say  "you can take a pic of me for $10 "
> speaking of security will streetlow have better security?
> 
> seriously you guys should actually turn away young fools wearing colors and that look like thay want to start trouble.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 24 2008, 05:15 PM~11965952
> *ok i'm callin for a roll call so post ur club if ur comin out to the show
> *


Elite :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 24 2008, 05:23 PM~11966016
> *that is if there little security lets you look atem or if them bishes try to say  "you can take a pic of me for $10 "
> speaking of security will streetlow have better security?
> 
> seriously you guys should actually turn away young fools wearing colors and that look like thay want to start trouble.
> *


x6885421687


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 24 2008, 05:23 PM~11966016
> *that is if there little security lets you look atem or if them bishes try to say  "you can take a pic of me for $10 "
> speaking of security will streetlow have better security?
> 
> seriously you guys should actually turn away young fools wearing colors and that look like thay want to start trouble.
> *


that sounds like profiling :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## felix96

are we able to bbq and have ice chest with beer/soda/water :dunno:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 25 2008, 07:42 PM~11973028
> *are we able to bbq and have ice chest with beer/soda/water :dunno:
> *


Wouldnt b Street Low without it! And since you asking I like my steak Medium!
:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF

WHERE IS THE STREET LOW SHOW AT


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Oct 26 2008, 10:43 AM~11975557
> *WHERE IS THE STREET LOW SHOW AT
> *


Antioch, CA


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 12:49 PM~11823110
> *Contra Costa County Fair
> 1201 West 10th Street
> Antioch, CA 94509
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Oct 26 2008, 08:36 AM~11975532
> *Wouldnt b Street Low without it! And since you asking I like my steak Medium!
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 25 2008, 06:02 PM~11972518
> *that sounds like profiling  :thumbsdown:
> *


ok then im sorry lets let everyone in and we all could put our families at risk --- sounds good to you.? oh thats right you just stay in the pit and are not in the scene ----- i was in woodland when 5 fights broke out and some sorry ass fool starts masing everywhere even where kids where .


but your right i should worry about the dude that actually has a car and something to lose and not all the little thugs just looking for trouble


----------



## EL RAIDER

send my pre reg last week :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

:nicoderm:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

just 7 more dayz left can't waite


----------



## eastbay_drop

Lifes Finest



> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 24 2008, 07:15 PM~11965952
> *ok i'm callin for a roll call so post ur club if ur comin out to the show
> *


----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


i swear you really come out with some of the gayest shit ever hahahahahaha
[/quote]

I KNOW I KNOW..I CAN'T HELP MYSELF..IT'S A HARD JOB, BUT SOMEBODY'S GOTTA DO IT


----------



## Cadillac1

I'm comin and I bringin all the pit and ice chest and all that stuff. at the show in woodland i paid $10 for nachos. they were ok, but $10? damn. after a while, the heat wore me down and i was hungry. next time get a gun and a mask and just rob me at the gate.


----------



## bub916

ALMOST THAT TIME :around: :around:


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Oct 25 2008, 06:02 PM~11972518
> *that sounds like profiling  :thumbsdown:
> *


What up J! Hows that Hopper. Lookfor you out at Street Low Brah!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 26 2008, 11:02 PM~11981410
> *ok then im sorry lets let everyone in and we all could put our families at risk --- sounds good to you.? oh thats right you just stay in the pit and are not in the scene ----- i was in woodland when 5 fights broke out and some sorry ass fool starts masing everywhere even where kids where .
> but your right i should worry about the dude that actually has a car and something to lose and not all the little thugs just looking for trouble
> *


----------



## felix96

hows the weather gonna be for the weekend


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 27 2008, 06:14 PM~11988430
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96

is it going to rain sunday


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 27 2008, 07:24 PM~11989186
> *is it going to rain sunday
> *


  


i hope not!!!!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 27 2008, 07:24 PM~11989186
> *is it going to rain sunday
> *


 :uh: :tears: :tears:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 27 2008, 06:42 PM~11988758
> *hows the weather gonna be for the weekend
> *



x2


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 27 2008, 07:24 PM~11989186
> *is it going to rain sunday
> *



I HOPE EL LARRY'S NOT TRYING TO GET BACK AT ME AND OUT THERE DOING A LIL DANCE..... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 27 2008, 09:47 PM~11991037
> *I HOPE EL LARRY'S NOT TRYING TO GET BACK AT ME  AND OUT THERE DOING A LIL DANCE..... :0  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 27 2008, 09:47 PM~11991037
> *I HOPE EL LARRY'S NOT TRYING TO GET BACK AT ME  AND OUT THERE DOING A LIL DANCE..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Your doing the rain dance again..In your thong.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 27 2008, 09:47 PM~11991037
> *I HOPE EL LARRY'S NOT TRYING TO GET BACK AT ME  AND OUT THERE DOING A LIL DANCE..... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 24 2008, 10:22 AM~11963019
> *
> please you know you would be at the game too besides i got the tickets as a b-day gift
> sapo verde
> *


GRACIAS!!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Oct 27 2008, 11:31 PM~11991936
> *Your doing the rain dance again..In your thong.
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## eastbay_drop

what time is move in?


----------



## locs_650

Friday Oct 31 

Showers
Showers High
69°F
Low
55°F
Precip: 40%

Wind: S
at 12 mph
UV Index: 2 Low
Humidity: 72%

Sunrise: 7:33 AM
Sunset: 6:09 PM

Showers possible. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the mid 50s.

Saturday 1 
Project of the Week

Showers
Showers High
66°F
Low
52°F
Precip: 40%

Wind: SSE
at 15 mph
UV Index: 2 Low
Humidity: 74%

Sunrise: 7:34 AM
Sunset: 6:07 PM

close close
details details
Showers possible. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the low 50s.

Sunday 2 

Showers
Showers High
65°F
Low
49°F
Precip: 40%

Wind: SW
at 10 mph
UV Index: 3 Moderate
Humidity: 85%

Sunrise: 6:34 AM
Sunset: 5:07 PM

Showers. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40s.


----------



## EL PATRON

Looks like its time to throw some RAIN X on the windshield :biggrin: 
ITS RAIN OR SHINE RIGHT? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Oct 28 2008, 09:43 AM~11994336
> *Looks like its time to throw some RAIN X on the windshield :biggrin:
> ITS RAIN OR SHINE RIGHT? :dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 28 2008, 09:26 AM~11994174
> *Friday    Oct 31
> 
> Showers
> Showers  High
> 69°F
> Low
> 55°F
> Precip:    40%
> 
> Wind:  S
> at 12 mph
> UV Index:    2 Low
> Humidity:  72%
> 
> Sunrise:  7:33 AM
> Sunset:  6:09 PM
> 
> Showers possible. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the mid 50s.
> 
> Saturday  1
> Project of the Week
> 
> Showers
> Showers  High
> 66°F
> Low
> 52°F
> Precip:    40%
> 
> Wind:  SSE
> at 15 mph
> UV Index:    2 Low
> Humidity:  74%
> 
> Sunrise:  7:34 AM
> Sunset:  6:07 PM
> 
> close  close
> details details
> Showers possible. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the low 50s.
> 
> Sunday  2
> 
> Showers
> Showers  High
> 65°F
> Low
> 49°F
> Precip:    40%
> 
> Wind:  SW
> at 10 mph
> UV Index:    3 Moderate
> Humidity:  85%
> 
> Sunrise:  6:34 AM
> Sunset:  5:07 PM
> 
> Showers. Highs in the mid 60s and lows in the upper 40s.
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Oct 28 2008, 09:43 AM~11994336
> *Looks like its time to throw some RAIN X on the windshield :biggrin:
> ITS RAIN OR SHINE RIGHT? :dunno:
> *


that's right


----------



## EL RAIDER

indoors or out doors only?

move in sat or just sun?


----------



## Clown Confusion

if theres in doors i hope i get indoors if not i need to get a tent


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 28 2008, 11:18 AM~11995204
> *indoors or out doors only?
> 
> move in sat or just sun?
> *


I heard it is just outdoors ......


----------



## johnnys121




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 27 2008, 09:47 PM~11991037
> *I HOPE EL LARRY'S NOT TRYING TO GET BACK AT ME  AND OUT THERE DOING A LIL DANCE..... :0  :biggrin:
> *



you know he is pauly. i just hope it back fires  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64

oh no rain


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Oct 28 2008, 12:13 PM~11995600
> *if theres in doors i hope i get indoors if not i need to get a tent
> *


----------



## cherry 64

ALL WE NEED IS A PICTURE OF CHERRY SOAKEN WET :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

the show must go on........................ :biggrin:


----------



## EL PATRON

:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Oct 29 2008, 09:40 AM~12005139
> *:wave:
> *



c u there :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 09:48 AM~12005208
> *c u there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 29 2008, 09:50 AM~12005231
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




I'll be there rep SOCIOS and RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 10:02 AM~12005336
> *I'll be there rep SOCIOS and RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  :biggrin:
> *


That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 10:02 AM~12005336
> *I'll be there rep SOCIOS and RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  :biggrin:
> *


And like always i will be there to rep BAY AREA BOSSES and the BOSSES OF THE BAY ...... NNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 08:33 AM~12004435
> *the show must go on........................  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 10:02 AM~12005336
> *I'll be there rep SOCIOS and RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Oct 29 2008, 10:15 AM~12005461
> *That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :rant: :rant: :loco:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Oct 29 2008, 10:15 AM~12005461-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 10:52 AM~12005841
> *And like always i will be there to rep BAY AREA BOSSES and the BOSSES OF THE BAY ...... NNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Oct 29 2008, 10:52 AM~12005844
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



how u been?


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

*WE NOW HAVE 3 INDOOR BUILDINGS FOR THE SHOW!!!!!*


SO THE SHOW WILL GO ON!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 29 2008, 11:17 AM~12006071
> *WE NOW HAVE 3 INDOOR BUILDINGS FOR THE SHOW!!!!!
> SO THE SHOW WILL GO ON!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


can vendor's be indoors I sale sugar :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermike

*ANY HOTEL IN THE AREA????*


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 11:06 AM~12005964
> *
> 
> how u been?
> *


busy workn but I will be up there on Saturday, hows the family?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 11:22 AM~12006114
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> can vendor's be indoors I sale sugar  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 29 2008, 11:40 AM~12006231
> *busy workn but I will be up there on Saturday, hows the family?
> *



so far they are getting big my oldest will be a senior next year then a freshment 6th grader n 3rd grade :0


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 11:47 AM~12006279
> *so far they are getting big my oldest will be a senior next year then a freshment 6th grader n 3rd grade  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 29 2008, 11:53 AM~12006328
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I never went 2 school :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

so is there sat move in?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Oct 29 2008, 11:28 AM~12006153
> *ANY HOTEL IN THE AREA????
> *




anything real close would be rented by the hour


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 29 2008, 10:52 AM~12005841
> *And like always i will be there to rep BAY AREA BOSSES and the BOSSES OF THE BAY ...... NNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that's what i'm talkin about niners baby


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 09:02 AM~12005336
> *I'll be there rep SOCIOS and RAIDERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  :biggrin:
> *


que la chingada contigo buey you can rep SOCIOS ALL THE WAY pimp and you do it dammn well.................. but LEAVE THAT FAIDER SHIT HOME PLEASE ............. as a friend i just can't see you go thru this any longer :twak: SNAP OUT OF IT!!!! theres no pirates, no star wars, no monkeys, NO HOLLOWEEN that last all dammn year!
:biggrin: 
















NIIIIIIIINNNEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 08:48 AM~12005208
> *c u there  :biggrin:
> *


see you there 2 buddy :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Oct 29 2008, 10:28 AM~12006153
> *ANY HOTEL IN THE AREA????
> *


Ramada Inn 
2436 Mahogany Way
Antioch, CA 94509
Located off Highway 4 and Summersville Road/Auto center Mall 


2.5 MILES AWAY FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

sunday move in only


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Oct 29 2008, 01:05 PM~12006987
> *que la chingada contigo buey you can rep SOCIOS ALL THE WAY pimp and you do it dammn well.................. but LEAVE THAT FAIDER SHIT HOME PLEASE ............. as a friend i just can't see you go thru this any longer  :twak: SNAP OUT OF IT!!!! theres no pirates, no star wars, no monkeys,  NO HOLLOWEEN that last all dammn year!
> :biggrin:
> NIIIIIIIINNNEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 29 2008, 01:37 PM~12007304
> * sunday move in only
> *


See you Sunday morning..........


----------



## ls1mastermind

class list? is there a sports/muscle car class??


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 29 2008, 03:04 PM~12007975
> *See you Sunday morning..........
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by EL PATRON_@Oct 29 2008, 01:05 PM~12006987
> *que la chingada contigo buey you can rep SOCIOS ALL THE WAY pimp and you do it dammn well.................. but LEAVE THAT FAIDER SHIT HOME PLEASE ............. as a friend i just can't see you go thru this any longer  :twak: SNAP OUT OF IT!!!! theres no pirates, no star wars, no monkeys,  NO HOLLOWEEN that last all dammn year!
> :biggrin:
> NIIIIIIIINNNEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




dammmmmmmmmmmmmm my boss just gave me 2 tickets 2 da game sun :biggrin: but i already send my pre reg :banghead: :banghead: wut 2 do wut 2 do :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 04:35 PM~12008765
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmm my boss just gave me 2 tickets 2 da game sun  :biggrin:  but i already send my pre reg  :banghead:  :banghead: wut 2 do wut 2 do  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: IF IT'S THE NINNERS GAME, YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT TO DO, GO TO THE SHOW ... IF IT'S THE RAIDERS THEN FLIP A COIN...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

damn i hope i get an indoor spot

what time is move in???


----------



## lethalsdaname

_lethal lows will be in the house sunday _


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 29 2008, 11:17 AM~12006071
> *WE NOW HAVE 3 INDOOR BUILDINGS FOR THE SHOW!!!!!
> SO THE SHOW WILL GO ON!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by lowridermike_@Oct 29 2008, 11:28 AM~12006153
> *ANY HOTEL IN THE AREA????
> *


 Off of Sommersville / Auto Mall Drive. there is a couple. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Everybody coming East on Hwy 4 get off on L Street make a left at the Stop sign go straight down and the fairgrounds will be on the left side. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 29 2008, 04:58 PM~12008982
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: IF IT'S THE NINNERS GAME, YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT TO DO, GO TO THE SHOW ... IF IT'S THE RAIDERS THEN FLIP A COIN...
> *


LMAO aint that the truth...... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 29 2008, 08:51 PM~12011290
> *LMAO aint that the truth...... :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP RICHIE!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 29 2008, 08:56 PM~12011355
> *WHAT UP RICHIE!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What up Paul. See you on Sunday Homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 29 2008, 04:58 PM~12008982
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: IF IT'S THE NINNERS GAME, YOU ALREADY KNOW WHAT TO DO, GO TO THE SHOW ... IF IT'S THE RAIDERS THEN FLIP A COIN...
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 29 2008, 09:02 PM~12011422
> *What up Paul. See you on Sunday Homie... :thumbsup:
> *


How's the family doing?


----------



## EL RAIDER

so can I have my booth indoors? :biggrin:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 12 2008, 09:32 PM~11846707
> *HOP RULES</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>TWO MAKES A CLASS
> $300.00 EACH CLASS
> FIRST PLACE IN EACH CLASS TAKES HOME THE CASH.....
> 
> Single Pump; 36 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc. (must be a complete vehicle)
> Double Pump; 40 INCH LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have motor, bumpers, glass, grilles, headlights, etc.
> (must be a complete vehicle)
> Radical;NO LOCK UP HEIGHT, must have a motor, bumper, glass, grille, headlights,ect.(must be a complete vehicle)
> 
> ANY CAR THAT GETS STUCK IN THE AIR IS DISQUALIFIED!!!!!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Oct 29 2008, 03:39 PM~12008295
> *class list? is there a sports/muscle car class??
> *


sports car - street & custom muscle car -street & custom


----------



## Aint no Body!

BIG QUESTION IS IT GOING TO RAIN???????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 30 2008, 09:54 AM~12015010
> *BIG QUESTION IS IT GOING TO RAIN???????
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## locs_650

Friday 
Few Showers

Saturday
Rain

Sunday
Few Showers

Monday
Few Showers


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2008, 09:56 AM~12015025
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


SO WATS THE PLAN?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 30 2008, 10:12 AM~12015179
> *SO WATS THE PLAN?
> *


Rain or shine .... so what is the parking like if you are not in doors? Is it on asphalt or on the grass?


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2008, 10:42 AM~12015426
> *Rain or shine .... so what is the parking like if you are not in doors? Is it on asphalt or on the grass?
> *


I heard it is grass


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 30 2008, 10:51 AM~12015518
> *I heard it is grass
> *


 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2008, 11:02 AM~12015628
> *:banghead:  :banghead:
> *


even worse I dont think the fairgrounds want cars parking on the grass if it gets wet


----------



## USO6DOS

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2008, 10:42 AM~12015426
> *Rain or shine .... so what is the parking like if you are not in doors? Is it on asphalt or on the grass?
> *


its both asphalt and grass


----------



## EL RAIDER

I will like to make my reservations for indoors please 1 truck 1 bike n a vendors booth :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

*SUNDAY NOV.16,2008*

FOR FURTHER INFO PLEASE CALL THE STREETLOW OFFICE; (408)920-0997


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 30 2008, 12:45 PM~12016563
> *SUNDAY NOV.16,2008
> 
> FOR FURTHER INFO PLEASE CALL THE STREETLOW OFFICE; (408)920-0997
> *




:uh: :uh: 
I was ready 2 go :biggrin:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy

CHECK OUT MY MUZIC NEW TRACK OUT CALLED 4 THE STREETZ CHECK IT OUT BELOW SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT

http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 30 2008, 12:45 PM~12016563
> *SUNDAY NOV.16,2008
> 
> FOR FURTHER INFO PLEASE CALL THE STREETLOW OFFICE; (408)920-0997
> *


I'll let people know .... thanks ....


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

:angry:


----------



## bribri1

TTT CHICANO WAYZ C.C 209 VALLEY


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 30 2008, 12:45 PM~12016563
> *SUNDAY NOV.16,2008
> 
> FOR FURTHER INFO PLEASE CALL THE STREETLOW OFFICE; (408)920-0997
> *


Thanks for the info Chief


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 30 2008, 03:16 PM~12017893
> *Thanks for the info Chief
> *


SUP ? U MAKING IT TO OUR DANCE?  
:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 30 2008, 10:42 AM~12015426
> *Rain or shine .... so what is the parking like if you are not in doors? Is it on asphalt or on the grass?
> *


I think its both.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 30 2008, 12:55 PM~12016656
> *:uh:  :uh:
> I was ready 2 go  :biggrin:
> *


NOW YOU CAN GO TO THE GAME.....


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 29 2008, 10:02 AM~12005336
> *I'll be there I REP NINERSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS</span>  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MODHOPPER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 30 2008, 12:45 PM~12016563
> *SUNDAY NOV.16,2008
> 
> FOR FURTHER INFO PLEASE CALL THE STREETLOW OFFICE; (408)920-0997
> *



No B.B.Q. sunday ? :tears:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Oct 30 2008, 04:10 PM~12018368
> *SUP ? U MAKING IT TO OUR DANCE?
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


si senor. See you on Sat. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 30 2008, 05:48 PM~12019262
> *NOW YOU CAN GO TO THE GAME.....
> *




shit might go 2 Turlock n trade my 53 bomb 4 a 67 ss :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 30 2008, 05:53 PM~12019307
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 30 2008, 08:20 PM~12020966
> *si senor. See you on Sat. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: OK SEE SAT! :biggrin:


----------



## The Real D-Eazy

CHECK OUT MY MUZIC NEW TRACK OUT CALLED 4 THE STREETZ CHECK IT OUT BELOW SOME REAL GANGSTA SHIT

<a href=\'http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.100mb.ws/showfile-4765/01_4_the_streetz.wav</a>

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff279/GStylemuz/perceptual.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff279/GStylemuz/NEW-NEW-NEW-NEW-FLYE-FLASHE.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 30 2008, 09:22 PM~12021847
> *shit might go 2 Turlock n trade my 53 bomb 4 a 67 ss  :biggrin:
> *


 My Potnah got a clean ass convert 67 right now he looking for a bomb here in Newark bro hit me up............


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 30 2008, 05:53 PM~12019307
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




get off my nuts pinche mariconnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Oct 31 2008, 08:05 PM~12029756
> *get o my nuts piche mariconnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NORcalNOK-kndeMAN

i just heard from streetlow that its postpond tell nov 16 cuz of rain! 
seen it on streetlowmagazine.com


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Oct 30 2008, 12:45 PM~12016563
> *SUNDAY NOV.16,2008
> 
> FOR FURTHER INFO PLEASE CALL THE STREETLOW OFFICE; (408)920-0997
> *


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 31 2008, 11:27 PM~12031163
> *
> *


----------



## ls1mastermind

so i took the day off for nothing


----------



## Cadillac1

good call. i hope it doesnt rain on teh 16th


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Nov 1 2008, 11:58 PM~12037292
> *good call.  i hope it doesnt rain on teh 16th
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bribri1

chicano wayz b. c . will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

WHATS UP WITH MY STREETLOW FAMILY AND FRIENDS?
I WOULD LIKE TO WELCOME EVERYONE TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT AT OUR TOY DRIVE THIS YEAR !!! LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD TURN OUT, BUT LETS JOIN FORCES AND MAKE THIS YEAR EVEN BETTER!!!!

** PRIZES ** FOOD ** AWARDS ** RAFFLES ** MUSIC **

AND SPECIAL ARTIST T.B.A. WILL BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE !!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

I took today off  :biggrin:


----------



## himbone

im in vallejo and its nice and sunny out


----------



## Clown Confusion

DAM


----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 2 2008, 09:34 AM~12038507
> *im in vallejo and its nice and sunny out
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TUFENUF

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Oct 29 2008, 08:30 PM~12011034
> *Off of Sommersville / Auto Mall Drive. there is  a couple. :thumbsup:
> *


mile past the fair grounds left hand side


----------



## TUFENUF

hey wheres every one at im down here at the fairgrounds and no one is here :biggrin: ehhh


----------



## TUFENUF

sup whats up trino


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

cant make it now


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Nov 2 2008, 09:34 AM~12038507
> *im in vallejo and its nice and sunny out
> *



I'M IN MONTEREY AND IT'S GLOOMY AND RAINY :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 2 2008, 10:20 AM~12038730
> *  cant make it now
> *


WHY NOT THE SHOW IS ON NOVEMBER 16TH


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 2 2008, 10:22 AM~12038746
> *WHY NOT THE SHOW IS ON NOVEMBER 16TH
> *


i know

 

ill be getting my murals done


----------



## EL RAIDER

fucking sunny in Salas :angry:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 2 2008, 10:35 AM~12038812
> *fucking sunny in Salas  :angry:
> *


calm down jesse lol


----------



## EL RAIDER

well shower time n d out 2 the RAIDER game :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 2 2008, 10:48 AM~12038882
> *well shower time n d out 2 the RAIDER game  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## EL RAIDER

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 24 - 0 dammm after a while was just paying attention 2 da cheerleader it was just not a good day n to make things worse I killed bambi on the way home n fucked up my wife's bmw Gilbert I'm sending you the bill :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 AM~12046615
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 24 - 0  dammm after a while was just paying attention 2 da cheerleader  it was just not a good day n to make things worse I killed bambi on the way home n fucked up my wife's bmw  Gilbert I'm sending you the bill  :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTITO64




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2008, 11:05 AM~12046761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



I want it 2 beat the shit out of it but some people pulled over so I just stood there till it died, them some white people took it home


----------



## Clown Confusion

crazy


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 3 2008, 11:16 AM~12046845
> *crazy
> *



I'm getting a rental tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 AM~12046615
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 24 - 0  dammm after a while was just paying attention 2 da cheerleader  it was just not a good day n to make things worse I killed bambi on the way home n fucked up my wife's bmw  Gilbert I'm sending you the bill  :biggrin:
> *


*OOOOOHHHHH SHIT!!!! I'M GOING TO TELL MY GRANDSON YOU KILLED BAMBI.
YOU HAVE TO WATCH OUT NOW FOR HIS SLING SHOT HE USES ROCKS AND MARBLES*


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 AM~12046615
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 24 - 0  dammm after a while was just paying attention 2 da cheerleader  it was just not a good day n to make things worse I killed bambi on the way home n fucked up my wife's bmw  Gilbert I'm sending you the bill  :biggrin:
> *


 Eh Brah You gotta remind me the score! The Cheerleaders were doing the DAM thang though fo sho!
 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

q mdrazote se dio ese pinche bambi :biggrin: 
























































fucker almost cost me $500.00 deductible :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 06:24 PM~12051021
> *q mdrazote se dio ese pinche bambi  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucker almost cost me $500.00 deductible  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


you should of got out and take it. un sausage or jerky will put you on a good mood. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 3 2008, 07:12 PM~12051519
> *you should of got out and take it.  un sausage or jerky will put you on a good mood. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


pinche sausage lover, next bambi i kill i'll cut off his dick n take it 2 u


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 08:20 PM~12052250
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pinche sausage lover, next bambi i kill i'll cut off his dick n take it 2 u
> *



do that. i'll make it a sausage and feed you when you visit. :0


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 06:24 PM~12051021
> *q mdrazote se dio ese pinche bambi  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucker almost cost me $500.00 deductible  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 3 2008, 11:11 AM~12046800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I want it 2 beat the shit out of it but some people pulled over so I just stood there till it died, them some white people took it home
> *


LUCKYLY YOU RENTED A CAR AND DIDNT TAKE YOUR 76 PINTO WITH THE KRAGARS AND THE 52 INCH TV :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 4 2008, 08:34 AM~12055886
> *LUCKYLY YOU RENTED A CAR AND DIDNT TAKE YOUR 76 PINTO WITH THE KRAGARS AND THE 52 INCH TV :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I put supremes on it now :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1

is it too late to pre-reg for the show?


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73'

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Nov 4 2008, 10:46 PM~12065745
> *is it too late to pre-reg for the show?
> *


no send it in bro


----------



## bub916

SO IS THERE GONNA BE INDOORS?


----------



## LowRider Mike

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 3 2008, 11:04 PM~12054293
> *do that.  i'll make it a sausage and feed you when you visit. :0
> *





te cabe toda la razon :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 4 2008, 07:34 AM~12055886
> *LUCKYLY YOU RENTED A CAR AND DIDNT TAKE YOUR 76 PINTO WITH THE KRAGARS AND THE 52 INCH TV :biggrin:
> *


damn thats a classic, dont want to get the pinto messed up, parts are rare for it esp all the chrome :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 5 2008, 10:20 AM~12069575
> *te cabe toda la razon  :biggrin:
> *



comes y comes y no te llenas


----------



## bribri1

TTT CHICANO WAYZ C.C. 209 VALLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

can we get the money transfered to another show


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 5 2008, 01:21 PM~12071245
> *comes y comes y no te llenas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 5 2008, 01:21 PM~12071245
> *comes y comes y no te llenas
> *




te deje los tacos de verdolagas ya se q son tus favoritos :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 5 2008, 10:28 PM~12077080
> *te deje los tacos de verdolagas ya se q son tus favoritos  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 5 2008, 09:28 PM~12077080
> *te deje los tacos de verdolagas ya se q son tus favoritos  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ay cabron


----------



## BIGTITO64

so when is the new day of the show????????


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 6 2008, 04:47 PM~12083223
> *so when is the new day of the show????????
> *


16th ......


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 6 2008, 04:47 PM~12083223
> *so when is the new day of the show????????
> *


*SUNDAY NOV.16,2008*
FOR FURTHER INFO PLEASE CALL THE STREETLOW OFFICE; (408)920-0997


----------



## CHASE 64




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

NEW DVD AVAILABLE AT THE SHOW  :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 5 2008, 05:52 PM~12073548
> *can we get the money transfered to another show
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 6 2008, 06:20 PM~12084022
> *NEW DVD AVAILABLE AT THE SHOW    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac1

is it too late for pre-reg to make sure i get a good spot?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 6 2008, 06:20 PM~12084022
> *NEW DVD AVAILABLE AT THE SHOW    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


When are you guys gonna have me as the cover model!?!?!








:cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 7 2008, 11:31 AM~12090463
> *When are you guys gonna have me as the cover model!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *





:uh: :uh:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2008, 11:47 AM~12090614
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


you'd buy it dont front :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 7 2008, 12:05 PM~12090786
> *you'd buy it dont front  :uh:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



:nono: :nono: 


how u been homie?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2008, 12:15 PM~12090861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :nono:  :nono:
> how u been homie?
> *


coo man just been chillin. thought i was about to be a daddy for a minute but it was a false alarm :0 

how have you guys been?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 7 2008, 12:18 PM~12090882
> *coo man just been chillin. thought i was about to be a daddy for a minute but it was a false alarm  :0
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> how have you guys been?
> *


BEEN GOOD HOMIE JUST KILLING DEERS N SHIT :biggrin: R U GOING 2 DA TRAFFIC C.C. SHOW THIS SUN?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2008, 04:18 PM~12093005
> *BEEN GOOD HOMIE JUST KILLING DEERS N SHIT  :biggrin:  R U GOING 2 DA TRAFFIC C.C. SHOW THIS SUN?
> *


2 far for me bro hahaha my moms mini van wont make that trip.

i might be playin golf tho :0 thought id give it a try. if a black man can become pres. then a fat half black man can golf :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 7 2008, 12:05 PM~12090786
> *you'd buy it dont front  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

EL FAIDER BUSTED


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 7 2008, 11:31 AM~12090463
> *When are you guys gonna have me as the cover model!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



reportin for cochino duties :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 7 2008, 04:40 PM~12093154
> *2 far for me bro hahaha my moms mini van wont make that trip.
> 
> i might be playin golf tho  :0  thought id give it a try. if a black man can become pres. then a fat half black man can golf  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 7 2008, 04:18 PM~12093005
> *BEEN GOOD HOMIE JUST KILLING DEERS N SHIT  :biggrin:  R U GOING 2 DA TRAFFIC C.C. SHOW THIS SUN?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bub916

TTT WEEK AWAY hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## DTA97




----------



## DOIN_WHAT_I_DO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 7 2008, 11:31 AM~12090463
> *When are you guys gonna have me as the cover model!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I'D BUY ONE IN A HOT SECOND  WHAT UP STEVIE..U SEXY BEAST U


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

cant wait for this weekend. hno: hno:


----------



## Aint no Body!

whats the weather outlook?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USC...pnav_undeclared
Antioch Weekend Weather Forecast - weather.com


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 10 2008, 11:24 AM~12112902
> *http://www.weather.com/weather/weekend/USC...pnav_undeclared
> Antioch Weekend Weather Forecast - weather.com
> *


  :thumbsup: looks good


----------



## Rock Hard

The weather looks good.


----------



## lowridersin925

THE NEWS SAID IT SHOULD BE 79 ON SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by lowridersin925_@Nov 10 2008, 02:37 PM~12114531
> *THE NEWS SAID IT SHOULD BE 79 ON SUNDAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 10 2008, 04:47 PM~12115862
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 10 2008, 05:11 PM~12116072
> *
> *


What up Bino. hope to see you guys on Sunday..


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 10 2008, 06:26 PM~12116905
> *What up Bino. hope to see you guys on Sunday..
> *


THE DANCE LEFT ME BROKE ! :biggrin: 
BUT IT WAS WELL SPENT QUE NO?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 10 2008, 07:55 PM~12117982
> *THE DANCE LEFT ME BROKE ! :biggrin:
> BUT IT WAS WELL SPENT QUE NO?
> 
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## La Reina

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 8 2008, 08:53 PM~12101940
> *TTT WEEK AWAY hno:  :thumbsup:
> *





 cant wait .. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr

12 more days! Carhop, vendors, participation from many southwest lowrider clubs, fundraiser for a good cause, great food, and popular upcoming rap artists!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Nov 10 2008, 07:51 PM~12119066
> * cant wait .. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 10 2008, 06:26 PM~12116905
> *What up Bino. hope to see you guys on Sunday..
> *


give me directions so i wont get lost :biggrin: never been there before


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 11 2008, 12:00 AM~12121621
> *give me directions so i wont get lost :biggrin: never been there before
> *


SUP COMPA U GOING TO REP US? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

It's almost show time!!!!!


----------



## viejitocencoast

did this show date get moved


----------



## GABINO

:uh:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House

VIEJITOS WILL BE THERE


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

WE'LL BE THERE !


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

is there any way i can use my entry money from my pre reg to get into the show ?

or can i still get my wrist bands even though im not taking my car but i still paid the entry fee?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 11 2008, 09:09 PM~12130557
> *is there any way i can use my entry money from my pre reg to get into the show ?
> 
> or can i still get my wrist bands even though im not taking my car but i still paid the entry fee?
> *


tobad u dont have ur bike still


----------



## my daughter bike

:uh:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE+Nov 7 2008, 06:53 PM~12094179-->
> 
> 
> 
> reportin for cochino duties  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aint no Body!_@Nov 7 2008, 07:29 PM~12094505
> *:roflmao:  :rofl:  :wave:
> *


  what up bro? how is everything?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DOIN_WHAT_I_DO_@Nov 10 2008, 08:57 AM~12111674
> *I'D BUY ONE IN A HOT SECOND  WHAT UP STEVIE..U SEXY BEAST U
> *


nada mama just chillin with a headache


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Nov 10 2008, 08:51 PM~12119066
> * cant wait .. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
i wanna meet you!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## StreetLowrider

:biggrin:


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 10 2008, 06:55 PM~12117982
> *THE DANCE LEFT ME BROKE ! :biggrin:
> BUT IT WAS WELL SPENT QUE NO?
> 
> *


whats up Gavino, I had a good time at your guys' 15th anniversary dance, thanks for having us. Ritchie was mad though because you didn't save him a dance, lol


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209

So is it Sunday or Saturday cause i heard on the radio that it is on Saturday>???


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 12:18 AM~12132764
> *whats up Gavino, I had a good time at your guys' 15th anniversary dance, thanks for having us. Ritchie was mad though because you didn't save him a dance, lol
> *


orale pinche eddie.


quema mucho el sol.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Nov 11 2008, 09:15 PM~12130647
> *tobad u dont have ur bike still
> *


i do :0 

can i take it?


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2008, 08:22 AM~12133943
> *i do :0
> 
> can i take it?
> *


yeah use u pre reg for ur bike just tell them ur going to use it for ur bike


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 11 2008, 10:14 PM~12131586
> *
> what up bro? how is everything?
> *


cool just working, you ready for the show? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

4 days :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 12:18 AM~12132764
> *whats up Gavino, I had a good time at your guys' 15th anniversary dance, thanks for having us. Ritchie was mad though because you didn't save him a dance, lol
> *


I'M SAVING IT FOR THE NEW YEARS DANCE :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 12 2008, 07:28 AM~12133693
> *orale pinche  eddie.
> quema mucho el sol.
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT!


----------



## EL RAIDER

I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 12 2008, 09:45 AM~12134453
> *I'm ready  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 12 2008, 09:28 AM~12134344
> *cool just working, you ready for the show? :biggrin:
> *


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 6 2008, 06:20 PM~12084022
> *NEW DVD AVAILABLE AT THE SHOW    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the one with the Viejitos - Silicon Valley Toy Drive *@ the church *last year?


----------



## EL RAIDER

sat toy drive n sun carshow another busy weekend :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*COME OUT AND SUPPORT BLVD KINGS AND BAY AREA BOSSES 2ND ANNUAL TOY DRIVE !!!*

**PRIZES*RAFFLES*FOOD*MUSIC*MONSTER ENERGY*TROPHIES*LIVE PREFORMANCE**


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

anyone got the number to streetlow?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 12 2008, 12:36 PM~12136058
> *Is this the one with the Viejitos - Silicon Valley Toy Drive @ the church last year?
> *



yeap


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 12 2008, 02:28 PM~12137535
> *anyone got the number to streetlow?
> *


office #408-920-0997


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 4 2008, 10:42 PM~12066559
> *SO IS THERE GONNA BE INDOORS?
> *


Is it indoor/outdoor :dunno:


----------



## Rock Hard

three days left and counting. It's being played on 97.7 jamin, stockton, 102.5 in Sacramento, and 106.1 on kmel in the bay check it out to win tickets.


----------



## StreetLowrider

Hotel info:

we'll be staying at the Holiday Lodge Hotel right across the street.

Holiday Lodge Hotel
1500 W. 10th St.
Antioch, CA 94509
Phone: 925-754-7300


another hotel close to the fairgrounds

Microtel Inns & Suites
1605 Auto Center Drive
Antioch, CA 94509
Phone: 925-522-0010

This is an all outdoor show, hop will be on the concrete.

We'll be bbq'ing at around 5pm on Saturday, so come kick it with us.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 07:30 PM~12139798
> *Hotel info:
> 
> we'll be staying at the Holiday Lodge Hotel right across the street.
> 
> Holiday Lodge Hotel
> 1500 W. 10th St.
> Antioch, CA 94509
> Phone: 925-754-7300
> another hotel close to the fairgrounds
> 
> Microtel Inns & Suites
> 1605 Auto Center Drive
> Antioch, CA 94509
> Phone: 925-522-0010
> 
> This is an all outdoor show, hop will be on the concrete.
> 
> We'll be bbq'ing at around 5pm on Saturday, so come kick it with us.
> *


Who's cooking secret sauce?


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 12 2008, 06:47 PM~12139943
> *Who's cooking secret sauce?
> *


yup, the official SLM cook, lol..... this time where keeping him by the bbq pit so he don't brake his lake again :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 07:30 PM~12139798
> *Hotel info:
> 
> we'll be staying at the Holiday Lodge Hotel right across the street.
> 
> Holiday Lodge Hotel
> 1500 W. 10th St.
> Antioch, CA 94509
> Phone: 925-754-7300
> another hotel close to the fairgrounds
> 
> Microtel Inns & Suites
> 1605 Auto Center Drive
> Antioch, CA 94509
> Phone: 925-522-0010
> 
> This is an all outdoor show, hop will be on the concrete.
> 
> We'll be bbq'ing at around 5pm on Saturday, so come kick it with us.
> *



Or kick it at California Burgers In pittsburg on Harbor at the Get togther. Its about 10 min. away. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

I'LL SEE YOU GUYS UP THERE. BRINGING MY '70' IMPALA


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 12 2008, 08:13 PM~12140988
> *I'LL SEE YOU GUYS UP THERE. BRINGING MY '70' IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool, see you there homie :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 12 2008, 09:13 PM~12140988
> *I'LL SEE YOU GUYS UP THERE. BRINGING MY '70' IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COME ON DOWN BROTHER,KICK IT WITH US ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW,HIT ME UP WILL CRUISE UP THE TOGETHER, :thumbsup: FOR TRAFFIC CC WE GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THEM


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 08:20 PM~12141069
> *COME ON DOWN BROTHER,KICK IT WITH US ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD  SHOW,HIT ME UP WILL CRUISE UP THE TOGETHER,  :thumbsup: FOR TRAFFIC CC WE GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THEM
> *


yes sir, indeed we do.... whats up Trino, are you coming thru on Saturday night?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 09:20 PM~12141069
> *COME ON DOWN BROTHER,KICK IT WITH US ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD  SHOW,HIT ME UP WILL CRUISE UP THE TOGETHER,  :thumbsup: FOR TRAFFIC CC WE GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THEM
> *


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 09:22 PM~12141091
> *yes sir, indeed we do.... whats up Trino, are you  coming thru on Saturday night?
> *


YEAH ILL DO LUXURIOUS TURKEY DRIVE IN THE AM THEN IMPALAS AT NOON THEN ILL HIT U GUYS UP SHOULD BE A FUN SAT AND SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY

WHEN DOES THE NEXT ISSUE OF STREETLOW COME OUT


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 08:26 PM~12141141
> *YEAH ILL DO LUXURIOUS TURKEY DRIVE IN THE AM THEN IMPALAS AT NOON THEN ILL HIT U GUYS UP SHOULD BE A FUN SAT AND SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *



your a busy man, lol..... yup, it's going to be a cool weekend!


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by BROWN CHEVY_@Nov 12 2008, 08:32 PM~12141219
> *WHEN DOES THE NEXT  ISSUE OF STREETLOW COME OUT
> *



soon, real soon.... it will be in the printers next week


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 12 2008, 09:23 PM~12141105
> *
> *


  Man I would love to tag along, but wifey has to work and I am on Baby duties....... :biggrin: 

*TRAFFIC C.C. FAM *


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 12 2008, 09:40 PM~12141301
> * Man I would love to tag along, but wifey has to work and I am on Baby duties....... :biggrin:
> 
> TRAFFIC C.C. FAM
> *


NEXT TIME BROTHER,LETS DOIT


----------



## ralph9577

welcome traffic c.c cant wait to meet you guys im ralph from impalas c.c hope to see you guys sat at the turkey drive


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 09:26 PM~12141141
> *YEAH ILL DO LUXURIOUS TURKEY DRIVE IN THE AM THEN IMPALAS AT NOON THEN ILL HIT U GUYS UP SHOULD BE A FUN SAT AND SUNDAY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 09:36 PM~12141263
> *soon, real soon.... it will be in the printers next week
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 09:45 PM~12141350
> *NEXT TIME BROTHER,LETS DOIT
> *


1 for the road


----------



## Hustler on the go

Low Creations C.C and Way of Life C.C
Invites you

Alright folks it’s on and cracking! We got a cool spot to kick back with no Hassles. Come and just enjoy a great get together and good food at: 

Nov. 15 2008
California Burgers
2941 Harbor St.
Pittsburg, Ca 94565
11am-6pm



This is the pre party to the Street Low Car Show on the following Sunday. So if 
You live close or far and feel like just hanging out with fellow riders this is the spot.


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 12 2008, 09:13 PM~12140988
> *I'LL SEE YOU GUYS UP THERE. BRINGING MY '70' IMPALA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JROCK U COMMING BRO?


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 09:33 PM~12141241
> *your a busy man, lol..... yup, it's going to be a cool weekend!
> *


JUST TRYING TO COVER ALL BASES :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 12 2008, 10:03 PM~12141533
> *Low Creations C.C and Way of Life C.C
> Invites you
> 
> Alright folks it’s on and cracking! We got a cool spot to kick back with no Hassles. Come and just enjoy a great get together and good food at:
> 
> Nov. 15 2008
> California Burgers
> 2941 Harbor St.
> Pittsburg, Ca 94565
> 11am-6pm
> This is the pre party to the Street Low Car Show on the following Sunday. So if
> You live close or far and feel like just hanging out with fellow riders this is the spot.
> *










see you there :wave:
I'LL BE WITH CHERRY 64. THANKS TRINO FOR THE INVITE.


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 09:20 PM~12141069
> *COME ON DOWN BROTHER,KICK IT WITH US ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD  SHOW,HIT ME UP WILL CRUISE UP THE TOGETHER,  :thumbsup: FOR TRAFFIC CC WE GOT NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR THEM
> *


X2, I had a great time last Sunday at there car show. I will see you and TRAFFIC cc on Friday night; have a safe ride up here. If you guys need any thing give me or Trino a call; here is my cell # 209-456-0120. I am the one with that 74 GlassHouse all patterned out. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12142220
> *X2, I had a great time last Sunday at there car show. I will see you and TRAFFIC cc on Friday night; have a safe ride up here. If you guys need any thing give me or Trino a call; here is my cell # 209-456-0120. I am the one with that 74 GlassHouse all patterned out. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *


THANKS VIC SORRY I DIDN'T GET TO MEET EVERYONE ON SUNDAY BUT LOOKING
FORWARD TO THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 12 2008, 11:05 PM~12142247
> *THANKS VIC SORRY I DIDN'T GET TO MEET EVERYONE ON SUNDAY BUT LOOKING
> FORWARD TO THIS WEEKEND.
> *


You guys were way too busy, with about a thousand entries; but I have to give you guys "TRAFFIC cc" mad props for the way you were orginized on the move-in and how smoothly and quickly the trophy presentation went.


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 12 2008, 11:20 PM~12142405
> *You guys were way too busy, with about a thousand entries; but I have to give you guys "TRAFFIC cc" mad props for the way you were orginized on the move-in and how smoothly and quick the trophy presentation went.
> *


X2 I WAS THERE PROPS TO TRAFFIC CC ,IM GLAD U GUYS COMING SUNDAY,TRINO


----------



## shops laggard

I cannot wait for this Sunday for STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW!


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 12 2008, 10:27 PM~12142487
> *I cannot wait for this Sunday for STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW!
> *


 :wave: *2 see you sunday  pretty sure kitas going 2


----------



## LowRider Mike

:biggrin: :biggrin: Cant wait!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 08:16 PM~12140242
> *yup, the official SLM cook, lol..... this time where keeping him by the bbq pit so he don't brake his lake again  :roflmao:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shops laggard

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 13 2008, 12:48 AM~12143025
> *:wave: *2  see you sunday   pretty sure kitas going 2
> *


  UCE see you then, one luv.


----------



## d_49chevycar

how much does it cost to take a car to the show


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by d_49chevycar_@Nov 13 2008, 08:59 AM~12144857
> *how much does it cost to take a car to the show
> *


think 40 day of! an 30 if u pre reg


----------



## Aint no Body!

3 days :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave: I will also be there, with the Homie Sean G Productions and Jose Santana !!!


----------



## d_49chevycar

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 13 2008, 11:18 AM~12145670
> *think 40 day of! an 30 if u pre reg
> *


thanks i may be there then


----------



## d_49chevycar

who is going to the bbq at

Holiday Lodge Hotel
1500 W. 10th St.
Antioch, CA 94509

saturday


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2008, 11:40 AM~12145962
> *:wave: I will also be there, with the Homie Sean G Productions and Jose Santana !!!
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 13 2008, 02:01 PM~12147278
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## CANNONBALL Z

[/QUOTE]how much does it cost to take a car to the show
think 40 day of! an 30 if u pre reg


> WAS BUBBA DID ANGELO DO MORE WORK ON THE 68...U KNOW ILL BE AT THE SHOW ALSO I MIGHT TRY 2 BRING THE CUTTY


----------



## Hustler on the go

There are also some Hotels off of Somersville/ Auto Mall Dr. Ramada and Best western.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 13 2008, 04:34 PM~12148728
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go

Low Creations C.C and Way of Life C.C
Invites you

Alright folks it’s on and cracking! We got a cool spot to kick back with no Hassles. Come and just enjoy a great get together and good food at: 

Nov. 15 2008
California Burgers
2941 Harbor St.
Pittsburg, Ca 94565
11am-6pm



This is the pre party to the Street Low Car Show on the following Sunday. So if 
You live close or far and feel like just hanging out with fellow riders this is the spot.

:biggrin:


----------



## Rock Hard

3 days to go. Who's staying out there at these mo mo's


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 12 2008, 11:23 PM~12142434
> *X2 I WAS THERE PROPS TO TRAFFIC CC ,IM GLAD U GUYS COMING SUNDAY,TRINO
> *


WHAT UP BIG T-DOGGG BULLET EDITION WILL B IN DA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 12 2008, 09:40 PM~12141301
> * Man I would love to tag along, but wifey has to work and I am on Baby duties....... :biggrin:
> 
> TRAFFIC C.C. FAM
> *


IM ON THE SAME BOAT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

_Dadysgirl & Skanless will be in da house._


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Nov 13 2008, 04:40 PM~12149253


how much does it cost to take a car to the show
think 40 day of! an 30 if u pre reg


> *
> WAS BUBBA DID ANGELO DO MORE WORK ON THE 68...U KNOW ILL BE AT THE SHOW ALSO I MIGHT TRY 2 BRING THE CUTTY
> *


NOPE :tears: BEEN BUSY :biggrin: BUT IS GONNA DO A LITTLE ON MY GLOVEBOX


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11859154
> *$25 pre reg and $30 day of show.
> *


is this the correct price to come day of show ?


----------



## MODHOPPER

ttt 4 Streetlow


----------



## lethalsdaname

_2 days to go LETHAL LOWS WILL BE THERE _


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Oct 14 2008, 12:16 PM~11859154
> *$25 pre reg and $30 day of show.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: cant beat the price.....


----------



## clublord

dont miss out this sunday NOVEMBER 16 its gonna be crackin.. party like rockstars great weather... cant wait.. see you at the show


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Nov 13 2008, 06:22 PM~12149610
> *Low Creations C.C and Way of Life C.C
> Invites you
> 
> Alright folks it’s on and cracking! We got a cool spot to kick back with no Hassles. Come and just enjoy a great get together and good food at:
> 
> Nov. 15 2008
> California Burgers
> 2941 Harbor St.
> Pittsburg, Ca 94565
> 11am-6pm
> This is the pre party to the Street Low Car Show on the following Sunday. So if
> You live close or far and feel like just hanging out with fellow riders this is the spot.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925

2 MORE DAYS :worship:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

Heading out right now. Be there in about 7-8 hours. Call you when i get there Trino. We'll have some cold Coronas and few shots of Patron :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 14 2008, 06:19 PM~12159964
> *Heading out right now. Be there in about 7-8 hours. Call you when i get there Trino. We'll have some cold Coronas and few shots of Patron :biggrin:
> *


take 2 for me









:biggrin: 
:420:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 12 2008, 11:02 PM~12142220
> *X2, I had a great time last Sunday at there car show. I will see you and TRAFFIC cc on Friday night; have a safe ride up here. If you guys need any thing give me or Trino a call; here is my cell # 209-456-0120. I am the one with that 74 GlassHouse all patterned out. Stay   from Vic UCE Stockton.
> *



I got your number Vic, I'll call you on Saturday. Thanks for the hospitality. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 14 2008, 06:24 PM~12160006
> *take 2 for me  :biggrin:
> :420:
> *



ME AND BOOGIE WILL BE TAKING FOR TRAFFIC AND TRADITION. ALOT OF CORONAS. I GOTTA GO OR WE WILL NEVER GET THERE


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 14 2008, 06:27 PM~12160037
> *
> ME AND BOOGIE WILL BE TAKING FOR TRAFFIC AND TRADITION. ALOT OF CORONAS. I GOTTA GO OR WE WILL NEVER GET THERE
> *











sounds "thirsty"

TRAFFIC


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Nov 14 2008, 12:13 AM~12153535
> *ttt 4 Streetlow
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

_WHUT UP TRAFFIC, MISSED YA SHOW. I WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR, SEE YA AT STREETLOW SKANLESS C.C. DADYSGIRL_


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 14 2008, 08:39 AM~12155371
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: cant beat the price.....
> *


_SEE YA AT THE SHOW RICHIE_


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 14 2008, 06:19 PM~12159964
> *Heading out right now. Be there in about 7-8 hours. Call you when i get there Trino. We'll have some cold Coronas and few shots of Patron :biggrin:
> *


alright i got the garage cleaned out ready for when u get here concrete tom is here drinking a bud whith me,give me a call when see chrisman rd exit off  the 580 freeway


----------



## Steve9663

just got off the phone with MARK he s mashin down on the pedal doin 80,,,,,, HOLD IT DOWN -->*TRINO & TRAFFIC & TRADITION *


----------



## Steve9663

:0 :0 :0


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 12:05 AM~12162950
> *just got off the phone with MARK he s mashin down on the pedal doin 80,,,,,, HOLD IT DOWN -->TRINO & TRAFFIC & TRADITION
> *


i have a feeling its going to be a long weekend,with short nights :biggrin:


----------



## Steve9663

AS IS SHOULD WHEN ITS DONE AND SAID -->TRINOTRAFFICTRADITION=TTT


*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 12:34 AM~12163136
> *AS IS SHOULD WHEN ITS DONE AND SAID -->TRINOTRAFFICTRADITION=TTT
> TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 12:34 AM~12163136
> *AS IS SHOULD WHEN ITS DONE AND SAID -->TRINOTRAFFICTRADITION=TTT
> TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


I LIKE THAT ,PRETTY SMART :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 15 2008, 12:57 AM~12163225
> *I LIKE THAT ,PRETTY SMART :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 14 2008, 07:26 PM~12160577
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## lowridersin925

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 9 2008, 12:49 PM~11823110
> *Contra Costa County Fair
> 1201 West 10th Street
> Antioch, CA 94509
> 
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

See you vatos in the Morning im off to Visalia right now for the Tigres del norte Dance ......


----------



## bub916

dam allready showtime!  hno: lookn like it should be a good turnout :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve9663

WOW the day has come to the end ''''''''''

All I kNOW is that our pres is out ther wit BOOGIE 4rom TRADITION hanGing with TRINO 64 & SOME OTHER BAD BROTHAS{[email protected] a BAD MOFO bring home the AWARD AGAIN AS U SHOULD} a tru HOMIE""""""""""










SORRY TRINO CAUGHT YOU WORKING *AGAIN*"BUT WHO COULD HAVE IT ANY BETTER' MUCH LUV 2 U AND UR FAM

TRU.......LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR IN MY EYESSSSSSSSSS

*TRAFFIC C.C.*


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 11:33 PM~12168833
> *WOW the day has come to the end ''''''''''
> 
> All I kNOW is that our pres is out ther wit BOOGIE 4rom TRADITION handing with TRINO 64 {[email protected] a BAD MOFO bring home the PLAQUE} a tru HOMIE""""""""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY TRINO CAUGHT YOU WORKING AGAIN"BUT WHO COULD HAVE IT ANY BETTER' MUCH LUV 2 U AND UR FAM
> 
> TRU.......LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR IN MY EYESSSSSSSSSS
> 
> TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


TIMES 2 :0 ! I'M WITH STEVE ON THAT 1! :biggrin: :yes: :werd: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Steve9663

ALLTHESE PICTURES R FROM LIL STEVIE 6YRS OLD 

TRAFFIC C.C. CHK OUT HOST POST ON TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Steve9663




----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 10:33 PM~12168833
> *WOW the day has come to the end ''''''''''
> 
> All I kNOW is that our pres is out ther wit BOOGIE 4rom TRADITION hanGing with TRINO 64  & SOME OTHER BAD BROTHAS{[email protected] a BAD MOFO bring home the AWARD AGAIN AS U SHOULD} a tru HOMIE""""""""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY TRINO CAUGHT YOU WORKING AGAIN"BUT WHO COULD HAVE IT ANY BETTER' MUCH LUV 2 U AND UR FAM
> 
> TRU.......LOWRIDER OF THE YEAR IN MY EYESSSSSSSSSS
> 
> TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


thanks bro yeah everyone left to the motel we q ed carne we drank frias and tomorrow streetlow,we having fun miss u


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 15 2008, 11:27 PM~12169196
> *thanks bro yeah everyone left to the motel we q ed carne  we drank  frias and tomorrow streetlow,we having fun miss u
> *



HEY HOMIE WE GOT YOU ALL THE TIME STAY REAL & TRU. LIKE UR SIGNATURE SAYS ......ITS WUT U DO WEN U HAV IT>>>>>>..................


TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## Steve9663

TRAFFICTRINOTRADITION=====TTT


----------



## La Reina

almost show time :biggrin: anyone know the time ?


----------



## Steve9663

> _Originally posted by La Reina_@Nov 15 2008, 11:50 PM~12169362
> *almost show time  :biggrin:    anyone know the time ?
> *


BEER 30 IN MY BOOKS HAVE FUN11111 :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Nov 12 2008, 11:27 PM~12142487
> *I cannot wait for this Sunday for STREETLOW MAGAZINE CAR SHOW!
> *










leaving VISA around 4:00 in the morning........  :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

Good luck to all Hopefully I'll be at the next one


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## bribri1

:biggrin: TTT GETTING TO ROLL OUT ABOUT 5.30 CHICANO WAYZ C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion

see u guys there


----------



## TRAFFIC HD

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Nov 15 2008, 12:28 AM~12163107
> *i have a feeling its going to be a long weekend,with short nights  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 16 2008, 02:01 AM~12170184
> *Good luck to all Hopefully I'll be at the next one
> *


 :yessad: me 2


----------



## newstyle_64

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 16 2008, 03:01 AM~12170184
> *Good luck to all Hopefully I'll be at the next one
> *


:yes: :yes: ME 3


----------



## bribri1

HAD A GOOD TIME CHICANO WAYZ B.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1

any pix?


----------



## nme1

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 16 2008, 07:31 PM~12175210
> *any pix?
> *


x2


----------



## Hustler on the go

Pics?


----------



## lowlow24

Sup Bubs?? How was the show Uce...got any pics of the line up??


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Nov 16 2008, 09:08 PM~12176552
> *Sup Bubs?? How was the show Uce...got any pics of the line up??
> *


ah soso :biggrin: had fun thow!an no pics 4got the camera :uh:


----------



## 72 kutty

Me and Twotonz have some pics.....BUT we're playing rock band....stay tuned!


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 16 2008, 08:36 PM~12175270
> *x2
> *


x4


----------



## cherry 64

GREAT SHOW LIKE ALWAYS ,NICE TO SEE ALL THE STREETLOW FAMILIA AGAIN,HAD FUN SEE U SOON TRINO :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 16 2008, 10:17 PM~12176684
> *Me and Twotonz have some pics.....BUT we're playing rock band....stay tuned!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577

HAD A GREAT TIME STREETLOW PUT ON A GOOD ONE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Just got home, Had fun out there today chillin with my second Fam..... Big shot out to all the people that attended the show. . see you at the next show.....


----------



## 68niou1

pictures
pictures

picturespicturespicturespicturespicturespicturespictures :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

Where's the pics


----------



## JROCK

PIX PLEASE! :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 16 2008, 10:17 PM~12176684
> *Me and Twotonz have some pics.....BUT we're playing rock band....stay tuned!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 04:47 AM~12177999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cook from visalia :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

Nice show over 250 entries :thumbsup: Lots of nice bombs! Cant wait for next years tour. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: To Street Low Magazine.


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 04:47 AM~12177999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD COMPA! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

It was really good seeing everyone again!


----------



## montemanls

it was a good show. good lookin out to the streetlow family.and pauly


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 04:47 AM~12177999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


car looked good cook.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 04:47 AM~12177999
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of my favorite cars at the show !!


----------



## locs_650

Looks like i missed a good one ....


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 17 2008, 06:05 AM~12178097
> *Cook from visalia  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


just want to say had good time out there even thow i got lost :biggrin: but i made out there thank you to all the people that showed me luv out there  peace....


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2008, 09:21 AM~12179605
> *Looks like i missed a good one ....
> *


we both did but it was Momma's bday so had to spend time with her :biggrin: :biggrin: only got one mom but there will be plenty of shows


----------



## nme1

was there a hop? post pics


----------



## Nika Licious

Nice seeing everyone!!

Next year tour will b BADD!


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's one from the show....


----------



## 72 kutty

Last one before I board a plane...


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE GENTE FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THEY GAVE TO TRAFFIC AND TRADITION. HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE WE'LL SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR. MANDATORY ON THE THINGS TO DO LIST A BIG THANKS TRINO FOR THE HOSPITALITY . THANK YOU TO UCE, LATIN
UNION, IMPALAS, SANGRE LATINA.AND TO COOK 70 IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU.YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL RIDE.


----------



## ALCATRAZ

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 04:22 AM~12177960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Now thats something you don't see everyday. I think thats the first '60 I seen with a full tilt front end.


----------



## EL RAIDER

another great show thanks STREETLOW!!!!!!!!! it was great talking 2 all da homies n meeting new ones :biggrin: till next one be safe


----------



## PICAZZO

I didnt get to see any cars because I was with the Artist this time, but next time will be good :biggrin:


----------



## d_49chevycar

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 04:12 AM~12177948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pic thats my ride


----------



## d_49chevycar

it was a great show 
nice weather and woman :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by d_49chevycar_@Nov 17 2008, 02:16 PM~12181809
> *great pic thats my ride
> *



I'm sure that I have a couple of your ride too....


----------



## R0L0




----------



## BIGTITO64

:biggrin: :0


----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

On behalf of Aztecas Car Club, Thanks for a GREAT show StreetLow Magazine!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch




----------



## bribri1




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

Ruthie i didnt see you!  ..My lil brother was the lucky one...hahaha


----------



## EL RAIDER

:biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

Jesse it was nice seeing you Brother! :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 17 2008, 03:30 PM~12182591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 17 2008, 03:33 PM~12182619
> *Jesse it was nice seeing you Brother!  :biggrin:
> *



same here my brotha :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 03:32 PM~12182613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


PM me the COCHINO pics .... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2008, 03:35 PM~12182650
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



What's Up Senor Locs! You Missed out Bro!


----------



## bribri1




----------



## djrascal

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2008, 03:35 PM~12182664
> *PM me the COCHINO pics ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PM me the set too.. :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 17 2008, 03:36 PM~12182672
> *What's Up Senor Locs! You Missed out Bro!
> *


Yeah i know ..... all good though ..... how are things bro?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2008, 03:35 PM~12182664
> *PM me the COCHINO pics ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 03:38 PM~12182702
> *
> *


Thanks bro .....


----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 03:09 PM~12182307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 17 2008, 03:33 PM~12182619
> *Jesse it was nice seeing you Brother!  :biggrin:
> *



wuz ur homies caddy ok? he just looked at it n went back 2 eat them nachos :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## gordo56

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2008, 03:35 PM~12182664
> *PM me the COCHINO pics ....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 02:44 PM~12182768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## gordo56

LOOKS LIKE GREAT SHOW :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 03:32 PM~12182613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW SHE ALREADY ON HER KNEES ---- SOME SUCKY SUCKY HUH :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 03:26 AM~12177964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Ralph :biggrin: IMPALAS


----------



## dadysgirl

:0


----------



## Eddie-Money

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 17 2008, 11:02 AM~12180037
> *was there a hop? post pics
> *



*YEAH WHAT PETER SAID.*


----------



## dadysgirl

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money+Nov 16 2008, 11:20 PM~12176724-->
> 
> 
> 
> x4
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 01:19 AM~12177730
> *pictures
> pictures
> 
> picturespicturespicturespicturespicturespicturespictures :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2008, 01:20 AM~12177731
> *Where's the pics
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JROCK_@Nov 17 2008, 03:13 AM~12177839
> *PIX PLEASE! :biggrin:
> *


Got my computer back up, here's one picture from the show, I'll have more up soon. Had a great time at the show, got to meet some of you, hope to see you around!


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 02:35 PM~12182665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 831diamond

hey everyone it was nice seein u guys at the show can't wait 4 next season! did anyone happen 2 get any pics with me? I 4got my camera so I didn't get any thanks (diamond)


----------



## CHASE 64

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 03:24 AM~12177962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by 831diamond_@Nov 17 2008, 04:59 PM~12183422
> *hey everyone it was nice seein u guys at the show can't wait 4 next season! did anyone happen 2 get any pics with me? I 4got my camera so I didn't get any thanks (diamond)
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Nov 17 2008, 04:46 PM~12183318
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'>
> yeah what eddie money said!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by djrascal_@Nov 17 2008, 03:37 PM~12182686
> *PM me the set too.. :biggrin:
> *


Me 3


----------



## bribri1




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 17 2008, 05:15 PM~12183603
> *Me 3
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## bribri1




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 17 2008, 03:32 PM~12182607
> *Ruthie i didnt see you!   ..My lil brother was the lucky one...hahaha
> *


Ritchie... I was looking high and low for you!!!


----------



## dadysgirl

_DADYSGIRL PICS_


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl

_DADYSGIRL PICS_


----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## dadysgirl




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Nov 17 2008, 05:31 PM~12183778
> *DADYSGIRL PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lots of good pics
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl

_THANKS BRO_


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Nov 17 2008, 04:17 AM~12177955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This was really nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562

:0 :biggrin:  



















:yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 17 2008, 12:09 PM~12180671
> *FIRST OF ALL I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE GENTE FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THEY GAVE TO TRAFFIC AND TRADITION. HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE WE'LL SEE YOU AGAIN NEXT YEAR. MANDATORY ON THE THINGS TO DO LIST A BIG  THANKS TRINO FOR THE HOSPITALITY . THANK YOU  TO UCE, LATIN
> UNION, IMPALAS, SANGRE LATINA.AND TO COOK 70 IT WAS GOOD TO MEET YOU.YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL RIDE.
> *


Hey it was cool talking to you yesterday & hope you guys made it home safe. Hope the sheet I gave you helps you out for next year & hope to make it out there too.


----------



## FIRME80

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 17 2008, 05:08 PM~12184102
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


_
*DAMMMMMMMMMMMN SHES FIRME ALONG WIT THE RIDE....T  T  T*_


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 17 2008, 05:14 PM~12184158
> *Hey it was cool talking to you yesterday & hope you guys made it home safe. Hope the sheet I gave you helps you out for next year & hope to make it out there too.
> *


----------



## bigf

:biggrin:


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ

Code:


[B][SIZE=14][COLOR=red]

HOPE EVERYONE ENJOYED THE MIXIN I DID WHILE WAITING FOR THE HOPPING CONTEST AND TROPHY AWARDS.

HERE ARE SOME PICS I TOOK FROM THE DJ BOOTH DURING THE HOP,

DJ KRAZY 

AZTECAS C.C DJ.

[url]WWW.MYSPACE.COM/SICKKREATIONS510[/url]

** DJ FOR ANY OCCASION HIT ME UP FOR RATES**

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP9.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP12.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP1.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP2.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP3.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP4.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP5.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP6.jpg[/img]

[img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/DjKrazy510/HOP7.jpg[/img]


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 03:32 PM~12182613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Nov 17 2008, 05:31 PM~12183778
> *DADYSGIRL PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 THE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl

_HEY GABINO, MISSED A GOOD SHOW_


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> _Originally posted by 831diamond_@Nov 17 2008, 03:59 PM~12183422
> *hey everyone it was nice seein u guys at the show can't wait 4 next season! did anyone happen 2 get any pics with me? I 4got my camera so I didn't get any thanks (diamond)
> *


you always forget your camera :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ralph9577

MAN LOOK AT MY KIDS GO THEM ARE SOME CAR SHOW RAISED KIDS :roflmao: 

THEY DID A GOOD JOB CLEANING THE CAR


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts

> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHO MIGHT THIS BON BON BE :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Nov 17 2008, 07:18 PM~12184903
> *MAN LOOK AT MY KIDS GO THEM ARE SOME CAR SHOW RAISED KIDS :roflmao:
> 
> THEY DID A GOOD JOB CLEANING THE CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man your ride looks bad ass bro! I was trippin off of it at the show!


----------



## ralph9577

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 17 2008, 07:26 PM~12185018
> *Man your ride looks bad ass bro! I was trippin off of it at the show!
> *


THANKS KUTTY I APPRECIATE THE COMPLIMENT


----------



## lethalsdaname

_thanks street low we had a great time _


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Nov 17 2008, 06:08 PM~12184102
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WOW WOW WOW WOW


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 17 2008, 06:35 PM~12185168
> *thanks street low we had a great time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A LEE THANKS 4 THE SHOW AT THE SHOW :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 17 2008, 07:46 PM~12185288
> *WOW WOW WOW WOW
> *


Thank you very much!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 17 2008, 08:06 PM~12185525
> *Thank you very much!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ONE OF THESE DAYS I HOPE TO MEET YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 17 2008, 08:26 PM~12185742
> *:biggrin:
> ONE OF THESE DAYS I HOPE TO MEET YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ditto


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 17 2008, 03:37 PM~12182688
> *Yeah i know .....  all good though ..... how are things bro?
> *


Everything is good~ :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Nov 17 2008, 07:14 PM~12184870
> *HEY GABINO, MISSED A GOOD SHOW
> *


YA I SEE THAT   
MY COMPA COOK SAID IT WAS OFF THE HOOK!
THEN SAID HE HAD ROOM FOR ME :0 :0 :0 
SHOULD HAVE CALLED HIM THE DAY BEFORE :uh: :uh:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 03:50 PM~12182820
> *wuz ur homies caddy ok? he just looked at it n went back 2 eat them nachos  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



hahaha that shiet was funny! as soon as you walked by, the caddy fell down..lol... he was like fuck it let me eat my NACHOS first..hey those nachos were good tho! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by ralph9577_@Nov 17 2008, 06:18 PM~12184903
> *MAN LOOK AT MY KIDS GO THEM ARE SOME CAR SHOW RAISED KIDS :roflmao:
> 
> THEY DID A GOOD JOB CLEANING THE CAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THOUGHT THEY WERE CHICANO TIME OUT DOLLS :dunno:


----------



## Sonny P

Not sure if I posted these up yet but I have more on the way, great show


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 17 2008, 08:27 PM~12185752
> *Ditto
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## gordo56

some one pm me the cochinos pictures please :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

What up Sonny P It was cool meeting you homie.


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 17 2008, 07:06 PM~12185525
> *Thank you very much!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 17 2008, 09:44 PM~12185938
> *What up Sonny P It was cool meeting you homie.
> *


Yea man it was cool meeting you there, can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Nov 17 2008, 08:58 PM~12186136
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 17 2008, 08:29 PM~12185771
> *YA I SEE THAT
> MY COMPA COOK SAID IT WAS OFF THE HOOK!
> THEN SAID HE HAD ROOM FOR ME :0  :0  :0
> SHOULD HAVE CALLED HIM THE DAY BEFORE :uh:  :uh:
> *


Next time we will pick you up Im just down the road :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn

> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHO MIGHT THIS BON BON BE :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out of retirement
Click to expand...


----------



## Sangre Latina

good show street low :thumbsup: here are some of the pics that one of the members took


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 17 2008, 09:48 PM~12186738
> *out of retirement
> *


Something like that!


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 17 2008, 09:18 PM~12186378
> *Next time we will pick you up Im just down the road :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


    
sounds good :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 17 2008, 10:50 PM~12187353
> *
> sounds good :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## titolokz

:0


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Nov 17 2008, 11:02 AM~12180037
> *was there a hop? post pics
> *


where were you guys?


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 17 2008, 10:52 PM~12187368
> *
> *


  finally got to meet Aint no Body real cool vato i always give him water when he comes by........and takes a look at COOK1970 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650

NICE PICS


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 17 2008, 08:48 PM~12186738
> *out of retirement
> *











nice nicee, great view ruthie hno:


----------



## 72 kutty

One more before I go to work....


----------



## R0L0

HERE ARE THE PICS I TOOK ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0




----------



## R0L0

THATS ALL I HAVE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Nov 17 2008, 06:55 PM~12185398
> *A LEE THANKS 4 THE SHOW AT THE SHOW  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM BUB WHY U POST THAT R-TARDED PIC OF ME LOL


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 18 2008, 07:50 AM~12189477
> *DAM BUB  WHY U POST THAT R-TARDED PIC OF ME  LOL
> *


CONGRATS LEE TO YOU AND YOUR WHOLE CLUB BRO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0

MY 2 YEAR OLD THINKING HE'S A PIMP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 08:46 AM~12189968
> *MY 2 YEAR OLD THINKING HE'S A PIMP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_thanks man we had a good time even on stage lol we will be at your toy drive on the 6th _


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 18 2008, 08:56 AM~12190077
> *thanks man we had a good time  even on stage  lol we will be at your toy drive on the 6th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    SEE YOU GUYS THERE BIG HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 18 2008, 08:46 AM~12189968
> *MY 2 YEAR OLD THINKING HE'S A PIMP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



_oh yea my i got pics of my son pimpin also i gotta get them off my boys camara for only being 6 weeks old he was doin the dam thang lol _


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 18 2008, 08:57 AM~12190092
> *oh yea my i got pics of my son pimpin also  i gotta get them off my boys camara  for only being  6 weeks old  he was doin the dam thang lol
> *


        :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname

_lethal lows 2008_


----------



## R0L0

*BIG THANKS TO STREET LOW FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW... WE HAD A GOOD TIME. CONGRATS TO ALL THE RIDERS AND CLUBS EVERYONES CARS WERE LOOKING GOOD* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## miss_impala2

i Heard a fight broke out after the hop. what happened and who was it?


----------



## Nasty

I had a good time :biggrin: 

Had to cut out early tho. had to go pick up a city bus :0


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 17 2008, 08:31 PM~12185799
> *hahaha that shiet was funny! as soon as you walked by, the caddy fell down..lol... he was like fuck it let me eat my NACHOS first..hey those nachos were good tho!  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by miss_impala2_@Nov 18 2008, 11:19 AM~12190881
> *i Heard a fight broke out after the hop. what happened and who was it?
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 18 2008, 11:43 AM~12191109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go

Great pics people. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## IMPIMP

> _Originally posted by miss_impala2_@Nov 18 2008, 11:19 AM~12190881
> *i Heard a fight broke out after the hop. what happened and who was it?
> *


who knows, some ****** can't just fight 1 on 1 anymore


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

celia's evil way's got 1st place , best display an best engraving !


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by IMPIMP_@Nov 18 2008, 06:11 PM~12194895
> *who knows, some ****** can't just fight 1 on 1 anymore
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 18 2008, 06:30 PM~12195084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

:biggrin:


----------



## felix96

looked like a good show. :thumbsup: streetlow :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 18 2008, 10:27 AM~12190399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a very nice picture


----------



## dadysgirl

> _Originally posted by Steve9663_@Nov 15 2008, 09:58 PM~12168981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_COOL TO MEET YOU HOMMIES FROM TRAFFIC C.C._


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 17 2008, 08:23 PM~12186447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :wave: :wave: :0 nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Nov 18 2008, 07:27 PM~12195571
> *:0  :0  :wave:  :wave:  :0 nice pics  :biggrin:
> *


LOL... Thanks! I actually did a shoot in that dress..
When you get a chance, look up "Westup.net" I'm featured on it!


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 18 2008, 07:47 PM~12195766
> *LOL... Thanks! I actually did a shoot in that dress..
> When you get a chance, look up "Westup.net"  I'm featured on it!
> *


  :wave:


----------



## felix96

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 18 2008, 06:47 PM~12195766
> *LOL... Thanks! I actually did a shoot in that dress..
> When you get a chance, look up "Westup.net"  I'm featured on it!
> *


damn thats cool do your thang girl :biggrin:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 18 2008, 06:55 AM~12189128
> *One more before I go to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos this one  i like me this one :biggrin: good pic. kutty


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 18 2008, 06:47 PM~12195766
> *LOL... Thanks! I actually did a shoot in that dress..
> When you get a chance, look up "Westup.net"  I'm featured on it!
> *


hey ruthie nice pics. on west up :biggrin: you look hot :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 18 2008, 08:24 PM~12195543
> *Thats a very nice picture
> *


Thanks Ruthie, looks like you got some good shots too


----------



## DTA97




----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 18 2008, 11:51 PM~12198268
> *hey ruthie nice pics. on west up :biggrin: you look hot :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.. It's the cars that makes us what we are!


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 18 2008, 11:51 PM~12198268
> *hey ruthie nice pics. on west up :biggrin: you look hot :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Nov 19 2008, 01:42 AM~12198788
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Nov 18 2008, 11:51 PM~12198268
> *hey ruthie nice pics. on west up :biggrin: you look hot :thumbsup:
> *


Great pics .....


----------



## EL RAIDER

[/quote]



:biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 19 2008, 09:41 AM~12200308
> *x2
> *


 Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2008, 11:07 AM~12201045
> *Great pics .....
> *


Thanks... I didn't see you at the show?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 11:52 AM~12201446
> *Thanks... I didn't see you at the show?
> *


No couldn't make it had to work .... see you at the next event though .... 












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2008, 11:58 AM~12201487
> *No couldn't make it had to work .... see you at the next event though ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your bring the Hennessey and ill bring the cups!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 12:27 PM~12201698
> *Your bring the Hennessey and ill bring the cups!!!!
> *



DID YOU SAY ..........D-CUPS :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 19 2008, 12:52 PM~12201874
> *DID YOU SAY ..........D-CUPS :biggrin:
> *


beat me to it :roflmao:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 19 2008, 12:52 PM~12201874
> *DID YOU SAY ..........D-CUPS :biggrin:
> *


I wish.... Maybe next year, any donations to expedite the treatment???


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 01:12 PM~12202035
> *I wish.... Maybe next year, any donations to expedite the treatment???
> *



SOUNDS LIKE A FUNDRAISER :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 09:24 AM~12200194
> *Thanks.. It's the cars that makes us what we are!
> *




YOU COULD BE STANDING IN FRONT OF A TRASH-TRUCK
AND I'D STILL WANT TO SEE THAT BOOTY :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 12:27 PM~12201698
> *Your bring the Hennessey and ill bring the cups!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 19 2008, 02:27 PM~12202603
> *SOUNDS LIKE A FUNDRAISER :biggrin:
> *


We should a car drive for it!!!! Lol


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 02:58 PM~12202891
> *We should a car drive for it!!!! Lol
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2008, 03:00 PM~12202902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I was attacked by killer bees that day because of the big ass flower.


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 03:14 PM~12203019
> *I was attacked by killer bees that day because of the big ass flower.
> *


and there was no damn wind that day either .... :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## 82fleet

> :wow: :wow: NICE


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 19 2008, 03:16 PM~12203041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get your truck out of here.... Lol what's up Jes!!! Don't you work?


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 03:26 PM~12203128
> *Get your truck out of here.... Lol what's up Jes!!! Don't you work?
> *




i'm working right now :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 19 2008, 03:16 PM~12203041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  SUP EL RAIDER :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 19 2008, 03:30 PM~12203166
> * SUP EL RAIDER :biggrin:
> *



q vo homie, how you been?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 19 2008, 03:27 PM~12203145
> *i'm working right now  :biggrin:
> *


 I didn't even see the truck out there. Where was it parked?


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 19 2008, 03:35 PM~12203198
> *q vo homie, how you been?
> *


JUS HERE CHKIN OUT THE PICS & THE SEXEY RUTHIE SKYE  HOW ABOUT U HOMIE?


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 19 2008, 03:43 PM~12203274
> *JUS HERE CHKIN OUT THE PICS & THE SEXEY RUTHIE SKYE   HOW ABOUT U HOMIE?
> *


And here I am thinking every one likes the Aztecas Regal!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 19 2008, 03:16 PM~12203041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Raiders :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Nov 19 2008, 03:36 PM~12203216-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even see the truck out there. Where was it parked?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahaha u need 2 bring those glasses next time it was right infront of my booth :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-82fleet_@Nov 19 2008, 03:43 PM~12203274
> *JUS HERE CHKIN OUT THE PICS & THE SEXEY RUTHIE SKYE   HOW ABOUT U HOMIE?
> *



same just waiting for time 2 go home :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 09:24 AM~12200194
> *Thanks.. It's the cars that makes us what we are!
> *



And here I am thinking every one likes the Aztecas Regal!!! 




YOU COULD BE STANDING IN FRONT OF A TRASH-TRUCK
AND I'D STILL WANT TO SEE THAT BOOTY :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 03:51 PM~12203339
> *And here I am thinking every one likes the Aztecas Regal!!!
> *


  WAT REGAL





























:roflmao: J/K


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 19 2008, 03:52 PM~12203344
> *Raiders :thumbsdown:
> *



so do u so wut's ur point? :dunno: :biggrin: 



wuz up big nasty cool seeing u at da show homie


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 19 2008, 03:52 PM~12203344
> *Raiders
> *


Why are you trying to start problems... Didn't we talk about this already SteveO???


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 19 2008, 03:54 PM~12203362
> *hahahahahahahahaha u need 2 bring those glasses next time it was right infront of my booth  :biggrin:
> same just waiting for time 2 go home  :biggrin:
> *


Ahhaaahhhaa..... I thought I brought my contacts.... Lol


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 03:51 PM~12203339
> *And here I am thinking every one likes the Aztecas Regal!!!
> *


There was a regal in that picture ..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 19 2008, 03:52 PM~12203344
> *Raiders :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Nov 19 2008, 03:55 PM~12203375
> * WAT REGAL
> :roflmao: J/K
> *


Man, u got me good.. I had to go back to confirm that's what it was.


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye+Nov 19 2008, 03:57 PM~12203387-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to start problems... Didn't we talk about this already SteveO???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz he is full of shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Ruthie [email protected] 19 2008, 04:00 PM~12203417
> *Ahhaaahhhaa.....  I thought I brought my contacts.... Lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pues no sirven hehehehehe
> <!--QuoteBegin-locs_650_@Nov 19 2008, 04:02 PM~12203443
> *
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

Here i found another pic of sexy RUTHIE! :worship:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 19 2008, 04:05 PM~12203472
> *cuz he is full of shit  :biggrin:
> pues no sirven hehehehehe
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2008, 04:01 PM~12203429
> *There was a regal in that picture .....  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL... :biggrin: WHATS UP LOCS!


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 19 2008, 04:05 PM~12203476
> *Here i found another pic of sexy RUTHIE!  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 




Damn bro why were you holding out on us ...... 






you got more :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 19 2008, 04:06 PM~12203487
> *LOL...  :biggrin:  WHATS UP LOCS!
> *


What's good bro? 






I am out of here .... 









have to go and feed all 15 of my kids ....  :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 19 2008, 04:07 PM~12203491
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Damn bro why were you holding out on us ......
> you got more  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHAHA GOOD THINGS HAPPEND TO THOSE WHO WAIT!


----------



## chevyjohn

> WOW!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> 
> 
> THE THOUGHTS THAT GO THROUGH ONES MIND :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

Hey Senorita Ruthie, Como estas!?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> WOW!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> THE THOUGHTS THAT GO THROUGH ONES MIND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 reals huh chevyjohn! :0
Click to expand...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 19 2008, 01:19 PM~12202079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember walking by when dude was taking this pic.  


Nice pics by the way


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 19 2008, 04:09 PM~12203519
> *Hey Senorita Ruthie, Como estas!?
> *



esta como santa elena




cada dia mas buena :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 19 2008, 03:05 PM~12203476
> *Here i found another pic of sexy RUTHIE!  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aye ya yay! Que Rica!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider+Nov 19 2008, 03:55 PM~12203378-->
> 
> 
> 
> so do u so wut's ur point?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> wuz up big nasty cool seeing u at da show homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> likewise, i thought i was going to have to fight some 1 when i felt some 1 hella close behind me. i was think aw shit this foo is gonna try and jack a ***** so i was gettin ready to chunk em but then i turn around and it was you :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 03:57 PM~12203387
> *Why are you trying to start problems... Didn't we talk about this already SteveO???
> *


Yes ma'am :digs toe in the carpet:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 19 2008, 04:05 PM~12203472
> *cuz he is full of shit  :biggrin:
> pues no sirven hehehehehe
> :twak:  :twak:
> *


Fucker :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> likewise, i thought i was going to have to fight some 1 when i felt some 1 hella close behind me. i was think aw shit this foo is gonna try and jack a ***** so i was gettin ready to chunk em but then i turn around and it was you :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucker :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 19 2008, 03:54 PM~12203367
> *And here I am thinking every one likes the Aztecas Regal!!!
> YOU COULD BE STANDING IN FRONT OF A TRASH-TRUCK
> AND I'D STILL WANT TO SEE THAT BOOTY :biggrin:
> *


Q-vo John ill be in San Diego on Tuesday give me a call homie..


----------



## EL RAIDER

ok raza i'm out of here i don't get off til 4:30 but i guess is close enough :biggrin: c u all tomorrow


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 19 2008, 04:22 PM~12203653
> *Q-vo John ill be in San Diego on Tuesday give me a call homie..
> *


----------



## Ruthie Skye

What the business, Sergio?


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

we went all the way up there and missed you Ruthie Skye


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 17 2008, 03:32 PM~12182613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HA HA ON OFF-TOPIC THEY SAYING SHE LOOKS LIKE A TRANNY ---IS SHE????? DONT KNOW SHE POSING NEXT TO EL FAIDER RIDE
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## TRAFFIC 58




----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Nov 19 2008, 04:04 PM~12203453
> *Man, u got me good.. I had to go back to confirm that's what it was.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I DIDNT SEE THE REGAL


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 19 2008, 05:12 PM~12203562
> *I remember walking by when dude was taking this pic.
> Nice pics by the way
> *


Thanks nasty, shoulda introduced yourself haha.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 19 2008, 05:27 PM~12204243
> *Thanks nasty, shoulda introduced yourself haha.
> *


lol didnt know it was you other wise i would have. i was wearing the i shoot people shirt with the camera on it


----------



## DJKRAZY-AZTECAS DJ

DJ KRAZY WITH DJ RUTHIE!

SORRY RUTHIE HAD TO STEAL YOUR DJ PIC IN THE BOTTOM.... =)


----------



## FIRME80

> WOW!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> THE THOUGHTS THAT GO THROUGH ONES MIND :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:   :worship: :worship: :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 19 2008, 06:30 PM~12204258
> *lol didnt know it was you other wise i would have. i was wearing the i shoot people shirt with the camera on it
> *


That was you? haha I gotta get a shirt like that for myself. now that you reminded me i might start designing it this week.


----------



## Hustler on the go

nice pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 19 2008, 05:04 PM~12204061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## R0L0




----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 08:26 PM~12205939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## TRAFFIC 58

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 19 2008, 08:15 PM~12205836
> *
> *


It was good talking to you thanks again homie. :wave:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Nov 19 2008, 07:31 PM~12205997
> *nice pic
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT IN TROUBLE WITH THE WIFE OVER THIS PIC LOL.........


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Nov 19 2008, 08:58 PM~12206313
> *It was good talking to you thanks again homie. :wave:
> *


no problem anytime homie


----------



## jojo67

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 07:59 PM~12206331
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I GOT IN TROUBLE WITH THE WIFE OVER THIS PIC LOL.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 08:59 PM~12206331
> *THANKS BRO :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I GOT IN TROUBLE WITH THE WIFE OVER THIS PIC LOL.........
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Nov 19 2008, 08:15 PM~12206511
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IT WAS WELL WORTH IT LOL......


----------



## StreetLowrider

On behalf of the StreetLow crew, I would like to thank everyone for showing up & I hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 19 2008, 08:41 PM~12206848
> *On behalf of the StreetLow crew, I would like to thank everyone for showing up & I hope everyone had a good time.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT 1


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 08:50 PM~12206953
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: I CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT 1
> *


x2 
do we see sacra in the future :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 19 2008, 09:41 PM~12206848
> *On behalf of the StreetLow crew, I would like to thank everyone for showing up & I hope everyone had a good time.
> *


  streetlow show are always off the hook........


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 19 2008, 09:26 PM~12205939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANYBODY KNOW WHO THIS CHICK IS OR ANY INFO ABOUT HER?!  :nicoderm: :yes: :werd: :worship: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 19 2008, 09:41 PM~12206848
> *On behalf of the StreetLow crew, I would like to thank everyone for showing up & I hope everyone had a good time.
> *



how about a show in S.D.?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 19 2008, 07:47 PM~12205516
> *That was you? haha I gotta get a shirt like that for myself. now that you reminded me i might start designing it this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup that was meee :biggrin: 

all kinds of people were tellin me how much they liked the shirt. but then on the way home grease from my hamburger dripped on it :uh:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Nov 20 2008, 02:03 AM~12208390
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHO THIS CHICK IS OR ANY INFO ABOUT HER?!   :nicoderm:  :yes:  :werd:  :worship:  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Her name is Chicanita..


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 19 2008, 09:41 PM~12206848
> *On behalf of the StreetLow crew, I would like to thank everyone for showing up & I hope everyone had a good time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 19 2008, 04:53 PM~12203945
> *HA HA ON OFF-TOPIC THEY SAYING SHE LOOKS LIKE A TRANNY ---IS SHE????? DONT KNOW SHE POSING NEXT TO EL FAIDER RIDE
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



pinche little pito las mamadas q secas guey, si ya sabes q la unica trany eres tu pinche piruja barata


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 20 2008, 09:43 AM~12210340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pinche little pito las mamadas q secas guey, si ya sabes q la unica trany eres tu pinche piruja barata
> *


 :0


----------



## Nasty

and the few i got from the hop


----------



## Sonny P

Thanks Streetlow for having the show, and thanks Socios and Aztecas for the help that day.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 20 2008, 02:00 PM~12212005
> *Thanks Streetlow for having the show, and thanks Socios and Aztecas for the help that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER

thanks 2 u for the bad ass pics


----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 20 2008, 03:24 PM~12212729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks 2 u for the bad ass pics
> *


Dam Dude got an eye for that shit yah! Thats a nice ass flix!


----------



## Nasty

few more


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 20 2008, 05:57 PM~12213450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ever heard of where's waldo? [Where's Sonny P]!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 20 2008, 05:14 PM~12213599
> *Ever heard of where's waldo?      [Where's Sonny P]!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that was you!?!?

i talked to you then! ahhaha, i was on some muscle relaxers tho so i wasnt much of a talker :uh:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 20 2008, 06:17 PM~12213626
> *that was you!?!?
> 
> i talked to you then! ahhaha, i was on some muscle relaxers tho so i wasnt much of a talker  :uh:
> *


haha it's cool man, yea we talked, if you had told me I was in your frame I woulda moved, looks like I was lookin at the pictures I had taken. Do you have me in any more? haha this is funny, where's Sonny!?


----------



## BIGTITO64

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 20 2008, 10:43 AM~12210340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> pinche little pito las mamadas q secas guey, si ya sabes q la unica trany eres tu pinche piruja barata
> *


 :0 but that is what they said that she was a tranny and while sitting in Nacho's ride she tucked in her balls :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 20 2008, 05:21 PM~12213673
> *haha it's cool man, yea we talked, if you had told me I was in your frame I woulda moved, looks like I was lookin at the pictures I had taken. Do you have me in any more? haha this is funny, where's Sonny!?
> *


lol its all good. you would be gone then pop back up in the shot lol
i just said fuck it lol

and im not sure let me check


----------



## bub916

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 20 2008, 04:24 PM~12213708
> *:0 but that is what they said that she was a tranny and while sitting in Nacho's ride she tucked in her balls :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> celia's evil way's got 1st place , best display an best engraving !
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> BAY AREA CHAPTER


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
BAY AREA CHAPTER !


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 20 2008, 04:57 PM~12213450
> *few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 20 2008, 01:00 PM~12212005
> *Thanks Streetlow for having the show, and thanks Socios and Aztecas for the help that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 nice pic homie :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Nov 19 2008, 09:41 PM~12206848
> *On behalf of the StreetLow crew, I would like to thank everyone for showing up & I hope everyone had a good time.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 20 2008, 10:35 PM~12216465
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 nice pic homie :biggrin:
> *



Thanks


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 20 2008, 08:52 PM~12216705
> *Thanks
> *


DID YOU SNAP ANY OTHER PICS OF MY CAR??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@Nov 20 2008, 11:13 PM~12216970
> *DID YOU SNAP ANY OTHER PICS OF MY CAR??????? :biggrin:
> *


To be honest, I'm not sure haha. I took a lot of pictures at the show that day, and at the end I erased a lot of them. I'll take a look, but either way I could always take more another day if you want.


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 20 2008, 09:26 PM~12217145
> *To be honest, I'm not sure haha. I took a lot of pictures at the show that day, and at the end I erased a lot of them. I'll take a look, but either way I could always take more another day if you want.
> *


YA BRO THAT SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 20 2008, 05:26 PM~12213725
> *lol its all good. you would be gone then pop back up in the shot lol
> i just said fuck it lol
> 
> and im not sure let me check
> *



what up nasty, didnt even see you  and we had menudo at the booth :0


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 10:06 PM~12216118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> BAY  AREA  CHAPTER !
> *


THAT'S BAD RITE THERE!


----------



## JROCK

2 :0 THE TOP 4 MY BOYZ! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Nov 20 2008, 09:32 PM~12216421-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you kind sir!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 21 2008, 12:26 AM~12218177
> *what up nasty, didnt even see you   and we had menudo at the booth :0
> *


How could you miss me!?!? :ugh:








didnt you see the wide load bumper sticker on my ass? :biggrin: 

Damn i havent had menudo in days!!!


----------



## chevyjohn

SO WHO HAS MORE PICS OF MS.TASTY :biggrin:


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 20 2008, 08:06 PM~12216118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
> BAY  AREA  CHAPTER !
> *


Nice Pic


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 21 2008, 10:28 AM~12220677
> *SO WHO HAS MORE PICS OF MS.TASTY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT A FEW MORE !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> SO WHO HAS MORE PICS OF MS.TASTY :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

Hey TwoTonz, Thanks for the Pictures bro, they came out really nice!  ....Aztecas in the HOUSE!


----------



## Miss Tasty

> SO WHO HAS MORE PICS OF MS.TASTY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go check out the myspace for more
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=406161088
Click to expand...


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 21 2008, 09:39 AM~12220313
> *Thank you kind sir!
> How could you miss me!?!?  :ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt you see the wide load bumper sticker on my ass?  :biggrin:
> 
> Damn i havent had menudo in days!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Sonny P




----------



## Uso Breeze

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 22 2008, 10:54 PM~12233587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam Bro those some fly flix man you def got an eye for that man! Were can I reach you for a shoot? :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Miss Tasty_@Nov 22 2008, 05:00 AM~12228273
> *go check out the myspace for more
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=406161088
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by jbkawai_@Nov 23 2008, 10:40 AM~12234869
> *Dam Bro those some fly flix man you def got an eye for that man! Were can I reach you for a shoot? :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man, I'll pm you


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

[/quote]


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

1


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 21 2008, 09:09 PM~12225984
> *Hey TwoTonz, Thanks for the Pictures bro, they came out really nice!  ....Aztecas in the HOUSE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: DAAMM "SHE" HAS MORE TATTOOS THEN MY ASS!!


----------



## Hustler on the go




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 25 2008, 04:26 PM~12256395
> *:biggrin: DAAMM "SHE" HAS MORE TATTOOS THEN MY ASS!!
> *



lol...4 reals huh! shes hella cool, her name is Leyla, shes from San Jo'


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 25 2008, 10:57 PM~12260786
> *lol...4 reals huh! shes hella cool, her name is Leyla, shes from San Jo'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




got a cell # :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 25 2008, 10:57 PM~12260786
> *lol...4 reals huh! shes hella cool, her name is Leyla, shes from San Jo'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interesting......................

Whats crackin Ritchie


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 26 2008, 09:37 AM~12263332
> *got a cell #  :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: si senor jesse! .....


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 26 2008, 09:49 AM~12263456
> *interesting......................
> 
> Whats crackin Ritchie
> *



Hey whats up NASTY! Hows it going brother! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family bro!


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 26 2008, 12:37 PM~12265083
> *:yessad:  si senor jesse! .....
> *



pues mochilas :biggrin: y joven por favor :biggrin: 




HAPPY THANKSGIVING 2 ALL


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 26 2008, 12:48 PM~12265184
> *pues mochilas  :biggrin:  y joven por favor  :biggrin:
> HAPPY THANKSGIVING 2 ALL
> *



Igualmente Senor Raider! Dont eat to much turkey! :biggrin:


----------



## BOOGIE 83

I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERBODY FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY AND FOR MAKING US FEEL WELCOME. I HAD ALOT OF FUN OUT THERE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE 83_@Nov 26 2008, 04:43 PM~12267346
> *I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERBODY FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY AND FOR MAKING US FEEL WELCOME. I HAD ALOT OF FUN OUT THERE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON :thumbsup:
> *


ANY TIME, NICE MEETING U BOOGIE U A KOOL VATO


----------



## El Aztec Pride

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 25 2008, 10:57 PM~12260786
> *lol...4 reals huh! shes hella cool, her name is Leyla, shes from San Jo'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: DAAAAAAAMMMMMIT!!!!!! NO SHIT HUH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lafalda




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Nov 26 2008, 12:39 PM~12265104
> *Hey whats up NASTY! Hows it going brother! Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family bro!
> *


same to you and yours homie!! im doing good just starving my self for tomorrows chow down :biggrin:


----------



## d_49chevycar

> _Originally posted by lafalda_@Nov 26 2008, 08:17 PM~12269274
> *
> 
> *


if the weather is good i will b ther with my car and my dads car


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Sonny P




----------



## Ritchie Ritch

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 28 2008, 02:01 PM~12282387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dang Sonny, your the MAN! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 28 2008, 02:01 PM~12282387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool pic


----------



## BOOGIE 83

> _Originally posted by BOOGIE 83_@Nov 26 2008, 04:43 PM~12267346
> *I'D LIKE TO THANK EVERBODY FOR THEIR HOSPITALITY AND FOR MAKING US FEEL WELCOME. I HAD ALOT OF FUN OUT THERE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON :thumbsup:
> *


Thank u trino ur a very nice person like the rest of ur friends
 well now my friends too :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Ruthie Skye

I want to thank everone who took the time to review my interview with Westup.net. 
THANK YOU SO MUCH AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! See u all at next years Streetlow tour.


----------



## EL PATRON

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 10 2008, 12:21 PM~12390417
> *I want to thank everone who took the time to review my interview with Westup.net.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! See u all at next years Streetlow tour.
> *


 :wave: que paso chicka?


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 10 2008, 01:21 PM~12390417
> *I want to thank everone who took the time to review my interview with Westup.net.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! See u all at next years Streetlow tour.
> *


Your welcome .... :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 10 2008, 01:21 PM~12390417
> *I want to thank everone who took the time to review my interview with Westup.net.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! See u all at next years Streetlow tour.
> *


YEAH I CHECKED IT OUT ,THANKS FOR CHOOSING CHERRY 64 AS YOUR FAVORITE CAR,  TRINO


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 10 2008, 02:38 PM~12391193
> *YEAH I CHECKED IT OUT ,THANKS FOR CHOOSING CHERRY 64 AS YOUR FAVORITE CAR,  TRINO
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 10 2008, 01:21 PM~12390417
> *I want to thank everone who took the time to review my interview with Westup.net.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!!!!!!!! See u all at next years Streetlow tour.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye

Thanks for all the support... You guys rock!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 11 2008, 09:03 AM~12399086
> *Thanks for all the support... You guys rock!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 18 2008, 07:55 AM~12189128
> *One more before I go to work....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great pic!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: yes......


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Dec 11 2008, 09:03 AM~12399086
> *Thanks for all the support... You guys rock!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Aint no Body!

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Dec 11 2008, 12:49 PM~12401068
> *Great pic!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## topdown59

> [i
> i know sometimes i talk alot of trash but last nite a streetlow photographer confermed it this is a guy :barf: :nono: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: hno: :barf: ...which means this thing is teabaggin this poor guys car :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Johnny562

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Mar 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13357153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [i
> i know sometimes i talk alot of trash but last nite a streetlow photographer confermed it this is a guy :barf:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  hno:  :barf: ...which means this thing is teabaggin this poor guys car :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



NO WAAAY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> [i
> i know sometimes i talk alot of trash but last nite a streetlow photographer confermed it this is a guy :barf: :nono: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: hno: :barf: ...which means this thing is teabaggin this poor guys car :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:
Click to expand...


----------



## reyrey1967

Johnny562 said:


> NO WAAAY!!! :roflmao:


Pinche joto there should be a law in place or somthing


----------



## 707dog

im sure someone knows who ride it is having balls dragged across it...boy the opened end jokes for that one


----------

